# Raw Discussion Thread - 07/10 - The Great Balls Fallout



## bmp487 (Dec 7, 2007)

In for Roman's "did it for da Rock" promo. 

I will actually watch RAW for the first time in forever.


----------



## starsfan24 (Dec 4, 2016)

Please keep Joe in the title picture for Summerslam.


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

Fatal four way at Summerslam is the way to go.

That way you can get the title off Lesnar without him being pinned and we probably get a decent wrestling match involving Lesnar.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

They're not doing a 4 way or they would've protected Joe with a non finish, where he wins by a count out because he hurt Lesnar too badly, or a DQ, or they would've put the belt on Joe. This was a decisive pinfall, where Joe looked like a total farce of a wrestler, who despite being fresh and Lesnar being hurt failed to lock in his finisher 3 times, lost to 3 suplexes and one F5, which in the terms of WWE 2017, where people kick out of top rope AA's after taking multiple AA's already, is about the equivalent of losing to a clothesline and a big boot. 

There is no salvaging of this mess they've made. They took a guy called "The destroyer" and jobbed him out to 4 moves, after Lesnar laughed in his face and told him he was nothing. That's what Vince thinks of Joe. You can try all you want now, the aura and the momentum are dead.


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

Still believe they'll move onto Brock/Braun now. Lesnar is there tonight too so it looks like it'll be started ASAP.


----------



## starsfan24 (Dec 4, 2016)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/884323614006312960
Ok then.


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

Brock said:


> Still believe they'll move onto Brock/Braun now. Lesnar is there tonight too so it looks like it'll be started ASAP.


You don't think Braun is going to try and get revenge on someone who just tried to murder him?


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

Erik. said:


> You don't think Braun is going to try and get revenge on someone who just tried to murder him?


I have only watched Joe/Lesnar so far so I havn't seen all what happened. 

Braun will obviously be looking for Reigns tonight then by that logic. Just wondered if Brock is there, they could still start his next feud too.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

starsfan24 said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/884323614006312960
> Ok then.


Finn Balor also said the first thing he was coming after he returned from injury was the Universal Championship, lol. A tweet doesn't mean anything. Hell, Big Cass said that he wants Brock on Raw Talk. God forbid, I don't put it past them to do that match at SummerSlam, I really don't. Roman promised he would get the winner. Either way, somebody is not doing what they promised, so I wouldn't read into things.


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

I swear if WWE continues Ambrose/Miz cos of the ref screwing over Dean lol, I give up :lol

What is with Miz and never ending feuds? His feud with Dolph Ziggler went on way longer than it needed to as well :lol

This is a lull period for me as a fan cos all 3 of my faves have lost at consecutive PPVs now...


----------



## Simply Flawless (Mar 28, 2011)

Reigns needs to get arrested for attempted murder :maury


----------



## DoolieNoted (Dec 5, 2015)

Great thread title BTW.. :rileylol

wondering what 'punishment' Reigns will get seeing Ellsworth got 30 days for just interfering.. Attempted murder should surely come with something a little more serious than 'have a match with someone'.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

I can see them doing a #1 contenders match tonight with Joe wanting another go at Lesnar, Angle making Reigns having to earn his title shot again after what he did last night and probably Cass due to his comments on RAWTalk. Maybe they add someone else to make it a Fatal 4 Way.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Um, didn't Braun win the match last night? Why wouldn't he get the title shot at SummerSlam?

This is why WWE gets criticized and people are stopping watching. Stupid fuckery that makes zero sense all of the time.


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

Dolorian said:


> I can see them doing a #1 contenders match tonight with Joe wanting another go at Lesnar, Angle making Reigns having to earn his title shot again after what he did last night and probably Cass due to his comments on RAWTalk. Maybe they add someone else to make it a Fatal 4 Way.


Strowman...


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Erik. said:


> Strowman...


Could be on the match but I don't know, I have a feeling that what happened last night was a way to write him of so that they give him the win in the Ambulance match but they can go ahead and do Reigns/Lesnar at SummerSlam.

But we'll know tonight no doubt.


----------



## Donnie (Apr 8, 2014)

I need to know if my main man Tozawa gets his rematch or if someone else steps up to fight the King.


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

Cant help but wonder where Braun goes from here, but my expectations are low. It felt like he hit his ceiling at the PPV, they've given him two wins over Roman now but he immediately gets murdered after both wins. No way they give him a third win over Roman, especially not in a row. So I can see Roman winning the feud now and Braun just floating around like the WWE's other former projects on Raw.


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

Reigns literally has no say kayfabe wise. 

He has lost two in a row to Strowman. He got his revenge, which kayfabe wise should see him suspended, leading to Strowmans rise to the main event without distraction. 

If anything, Reigns returns at Summerslam to cost Lesnar or Strowman the match or whatever. Which leads to perhaps a triple threat at No Mercy, I don't know.


----------



## Frost99 (Apr 24, 2006)

starsfan24 said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/884323614006312960



Every time I see those words I think of......





Unlike Happy though most aren't ever in their 'Happy Places" when RAW is BORE comes on the air. Now sure is there reasons to tune in? Yes. Will the Hardy's become broken? Banks/Bliss the Hart/HBK heat of it's time? What of Joe/Brock & will Strowman be next?

Unfortunately though the "Big Dog" will probably take a "BIG DUMP" all over the yard courtesy :vince5 & Buck Tooth Dunn along with the rest of #UNCreative once again just making RAW unwatchable for myself & probably a few other's along with the never ending filler that is Ambrose/Miz mixed in with an unwanted Nia Jax, the Death of Bayley and the fumble of Fin Balor..... 

My way to get through RAW if I so choose to even watch......


----------



## ellthom (May 2, 2011)

Roman to be charged with attempted murder tonight on Law & Order: Raw


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

Time to start getting ready for Raw:



















:coke


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

A-C-P said:


> Time to start getting ready for Raw:


----------



## PraXitude (Feb 27, 2014)

Will Tozawa ever stop the stupid AHH AHHH AHH AHHH?!


----------



## deepelemblues (Sep 26, 2011)

ellthom said:


> Roman to be charged with attempted murder tonight on Law & Order: Raw


RAW & ORDER: Attempted Vehicular Homicide + Vandalism By Digging Random Graves Everywhere Edition


----------



## ACSplyt (Nov 9, 2004)

Anyone think they'll do a fatal four way for the Universal title at Summerslam since Roman lost last night? I feel like that's what's going to happen based on Samoe Joe's tweet, and Braun Strowman winning yesterday.


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

ACSplyt said:


> Anyone think they'll do a fatal four way for the Universal title at Summerslam since Roman lost last night? I feel like that's what's going to happen based on Samoe Joe's tweet, and Braun Strowman winning yesterday.


If they're not wanting to go through with Strowman going through Lesnar then it's the best road to go down I feel.


----------



## KOMania1 (Sep 1, 2016)

Meltzer has reiterated that it's Lesnar-Reigns at Summerslam, FYI.


----------



## starsfan24 (Dec 4, 2016)

PraXitude said:


> Will Tozawa ever stop the stupid AHH AHHH AHH AHHH?!


That chant was over as hell with the live crowd in Dallas last night. Really loud.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

KOMania1 said:


> Meltzer has reiterated that it's Lesnar-Reigns at Summerslam, FYI.


I heard him say that as well. It is probably as I suspected, they gave Braun this win but did the whole post-match segment to "write him off" so that they can go ahead and do Reigns/Lesnar at SummerSlam without having Braun come and make the claim for the #1 contender spot.

But we'll know for sure tonight no doubt. I can see Angle opening the show to address this, Reigns interrupts him and then you can have a few others come out and they setup a Fatal Four Way or something like that for the #1 contender spot for the main event.


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

KOMania1 said:


> Meltzer has reiterated that it's Lesnar-Reigns at Summerslam, FYI.


But Plans can change :jericho2

Though if the plan is still Reigns/Lesnar one on one at Summerslam can't wait for the fuckery on how they get there on the Raws between now and then....

or if they just let Reigns' "announcement" stand :lmao


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

A-C-P said:


> But Plans can change :jericho2


Unless they don't...but if they change it is because the plan was for them to change


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

I didn't think it was possible, but the World Title may possibly be even more of a disaster after last night's 'events', than it was before the show started.

Complete trainwreck for a title that already doesn't have an ounce of prestige anyway, considering it's a new title that's been booked like shit since it's inception 11 months ago.

I'm loving it, though. To see old man Vince literally struggle like all hell to try to make this work at his old age. It's fucking awesome. I'm loving the complete and utter disaster this has been for him. I couldn't be more happy how frustrated he is with this whole thing. None of this makes a lick of sense.

:lol


----------



## redban (Feb 16, 2007)

If they indeed pull Brock vs Reigns at Summerslam, then I have a feeling that Brock will win this one. 

They're still high on Brock, and he may be the only superstar left, as I don't know how active Cena is nowadays. 

Brock will lose to Roman (in the rematch), or to Braun at some post SSlam PPV. Wouldn't surprise me if Braun did it because Lesnar is working as a babyface today.


----------



## starsfan24 (Dec 4, 2016)

If they are doing Roman vs Brock they need to pull the trigger on a title switch.

I think they should've pulled it last night but that's another story.


----------



## jayman321 (Jun 6, 2013)

BRRRRRRRRAUUUUUUUUUNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNN


----------



## deepelemblues (Sep 26, 2011)

lesnar vs reigns at SS, reigns wins of course. braun will be written off as being unable to compete, which will be worked into an angle where braun is enraged that he didnt get his shot and vows EVEN MOAR revenge. which will lead to...

braun vs reigns at the rumble, reigns wins of course

reigns vs whoever at WM, reigns wins of course


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

Brock is scheduled for No Mercy though..


----------



## Frost99 (Apr 24, 2006)

Erik. said:


> Brock is scheduled for No Mercy though..


Great.......

Hypothetically we'll go from 

*Regins/Lesnar II* :vince _*"Please DON'T Boo"*_


to


*Regins/Lesnar 
III *
*"Shoot ME Please"*








#Regins-A-Mania #WWELogic #MakeHimLookStrongDAMMIT #SkipIT​


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

Frost99 said:


> Great.......
> 
> Hypothetically we'll go from *Regins/Lesnar II* :vince _*"Please DON'T Boo"*_
> 
> ...


Didn't think of it like that. 

:mj2


----------



## wwe9391 (Aug 31, 2016)

If anything the universal title has more prestige than any of the other titles.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

The midcard titles are more prestigious than the Universal Title.


----------



## KingofKings1524 (Aug 27, 2007)

There's a lot to look forward to tonight and I haven't said that in ages. I fully expect Angle being a careless GM and allowing a first degree murder attempt to be front and center. It very well could signal the return of HHH. 

Other than that, you have Joe still coming after Brock, Reigns basically bragging about almost killing Braun, Braun probably lurking in the back trying to return the favor, the Hardy's presumably moving on to something different, and the Alexa/Banks fallout. Not bad.


----------



## The Boy Wonder (Mar 29, 2008)

There's no clear cut #1 contender right now. One option they can go with is having Reigns do more uncharacteristic things to get this shot at the Universal Championship at Summerslam. The announcers last night made it seem like Reigns was in the wrong or took it too far with Braun, completely forgetting what Braun did to Reigns months earlier. Samoa Joe just tweeted, "We've only just begun." They could do a #1 Contender's Triple Threat match tonight. Reigns could take Braun out backstage and then cheat to defeat Joe.


----------



## JTB33b (Jun 26, 2007)

The Boy Wonder said:


> There's no clear cut #1 contender right now. One option they can go with is having Reigns do more uncharacteristic things to get this shot at the Universal Championship at Summerslam. The announcers last night made it seem like Reigns was in the wrong or took it too far with Braun, completely forgetting what Braun did to Reigns months earlier. Samoa Joe just tweeted, "We've only just begun." They could do a #1 Contender's Triple Threat match tonight. Reigns could take Braun out backstage and then cheat to defeat Joe.


Roman already got his payback on Braun by putting him out for 6 weeks which he bragged about just a few weeks ago.


----------



## wwe9391 (Aug 31, 2016)

If anything the universal title has more prestige cause it's defended less. Makes it more special. The IC title and US have been bounced around like a hot potato


----------



## American_Nightmare (Feb 17, 2016)

Spoiler: RAW



According to PWInsider, there will be a set up for a #1 Contender's match between Samoa Joe and Roman Reigns next week, a Bray Wyatt-Seth Rollins rematch, and The Miz is set to do an awards segment of some sort on Miz TV.


----------



## JTB33b (Jun 26, 2007)

American_Nightmare said:


> Spoiler: RAW
> 
> 
> 
> According to PWInsider, there will be a set up for a #1 Contender's match between Samoa Joe and Roman Reigns next week, a Bray Wyatt-Seth Rollins rematch, and The Miz is set to do an awards segment of some sort on Miz TV.


LOL so both guys who lost their match clean at the PPV get a #1 contenders match for the universal title.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Interesting, I wonder how they set it up.


----------



## starsfan24 (Dec 4, 2016)

American_Nightmare said:


> Spoiler: RAW
> 
> 
> 
> According to PWInsider, there will be a set up for a #1 Contender's match between Samoa Joe and Roman Reigns next week, a Bray Wyatt-Seth Rollins rematch, and The Miz is set to do an awards segment of some sort on Miz TV.


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

American_Nightmare said:


> Spoiler: RAW
> 
> 
> 
> According to PWInsider, there will be a set up for a #1 Contender's match between Samoa Joe and Roman Reigns next week, a Bray Wyatt-Seth Rollins rematch, and The Miz is set to do an awards segment of some sort on Miz TV.


:reneelel :Rollins :bryanlol :beckylol :tysonlol :heston :ha :maury


----------



## Raw-Is-Botchamania (Feb 13, 2015)

Sheamus and Cesaro are now officially called "The Bar"? fpalm


----------



## American_Nightmare (Feb 17, 2016)

Raw-Is-Botchamania said:


> Sheamus and Cesaro are now officially called "The Bar"? fpalm


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Braun is done.

:lmao


----------



## I am the Storm (Apr 11, 2014)

Unreal.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Boy, it really is hard to see why viewers flee this shit show every week even with zero competition..


----------



## chrispepper (May 29, 2011)

Hard to imagine that match getting a finish, unless they want to kill all of Joe's momentum. Could see a Braun run-in to set-up some sort of multi-man title match at SummerSlam.


----------



## the_hound (Jun 14, 2016)

what the fuck is it with that company's fascination in having rematches after the ppv, can't those fuckers wait at least a week before pulling that shit, maybe even set up the rematch for the following week instead of less than 24 hours later, its no wonder ratings are nose diving like paiges knickers


----------



## bmack086 (Aug 21, 2015)

Seems like it's going to be a multi man match at SummerSlam, unless they are actually planning on keeping Strowman out that long, just to interfere in the main event then.


----------



## starsfan24 (Dec 4, 2016)

The hell is Strowman even gonna do at Summerslam?


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

I don't know why they're holding Braun back. It makes no sense.


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

I have a horrible feeling that Ambrose/Miz isn't over yet....


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

starsfan24 said:


> The hell is Strowman even gonna do at Summerslam?


At this rate, wouldn't surprise me if they left him off the show. 

Its almost as if they're keeping him out of big things because of the reactions he's getting.


----------



## God Movement (Aug 3, 2011)

chrispepper said:


> Hard to imagine that match getting a finish, unless they want to kill all of Joe's momentum. Could see a Braun run-in to set-up some sort of multi-man title match at SummerSlam.


Yeah, this definitely looks like the direction.

You have Braun and Roman and Joe and Brock as two separate feuds. You can fuse the two together to make a huge fatal four-way at Summerslam. It'd be weird to leave Braun out of it completely.

On a side note: I guess they're trying to speed up the Rollins feud? Maybe they have plans to put him in another program when Summerslam comes round. Who knows.


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

bmack086 said:


> Seems like it's going to be a multi man match at SummerSlam, *unless they are actually planning on keeping Strowman out that long, just to interfere in the main event then*.


Oh crap I didn't even think of that....

Reigns/Lesnar at SS, Braun costs Reigns the match, so Reigns/Braun can continue and they can do Reigns/Lesnar AGAIN at WM...

:no


----------



## American_Nightmare (Feb 17, 2016)

I feel like they're gonna keep him off and he's gonna come at SummerSlam and cost whoever is #1 contender the title.


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

American_Nightmare said:


> I feel like they're gonna keep him off and he's gonna come at SummerSlam and cost whoever is #1 contender the title.


Surely if they're booking the number one contender match for next week, he'll come back and interrupt there so that there's no winner. Strowman is legit the undisputed number one contender.


----------



## #BadNewsSanta (Sep 26, 2004)

Ambrose Girl said:


> I have a horrible feeling that Ambrose/Miz isn't over yet....


It's the feud that transcends brands. The feud that will. not. die! The feud that will never ehhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhver go away. The feud that has been going on for the past millennia (or at least if feels like). The feud that is for the championship that Miz had made prestigious, which Ambrose then made not prestigious, which then Miz made prestigious again! The feud that has given Bo Dallas and Curtis Axel something to do. The feud that has such a personal tension feel nature to it with Miz repeating all the stupidity Ambrose haters like to believe. With Ambrose acting like a Loony Toon and making it hard for even his fans to care. 

This is the IT feud in WWE!


---

Ok but seriously it needs to end. I mean, they usually have good-great matches when they wrestle, and their promos are usually really good as well, but the feud has been going on since they were on Smackdown... with a short break of 1-2 months in there. Hell, when they were feuding on Smackdown it was really good stuff. It's just become a case where it's happened so much, nobody really cares anymore. 

Only thing is, what else can Ambrose do now? Reigns looks to be busy with Lesnar and Rollins looks to be busy with Wyatt so no Shield Reunion in sight. He could give Big Cass something to do but it would be a pretty random pairing. Honestly, not really sure what else.


----------



## God Movement (Aug 3, 2011)

#BadNewsSanta said:


> It's the feud that transcends brands. The feud that will. not. die! The feud that will never ehhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhver go away. The feud that has been going on for the past millennia (or at least if feels like). The feud that is for the championship that Miz had made prestigious, which Ambrose then made not prestigious, which then Miz made prestigious again! The feud that has given Bo Dallas and Curtis Axel something to do. The feud that has such a personal tension feel nature to it with Miz repeating all the stupidity Ambrose haters like to believe. With Ambrose acting like a Loony Toon and making it hard for even his fans to care.
> 
> This is the IT feud in WWE!
> 
> ...


He's hit a dead end.

If you have no more viable heels to feud with, and there really isn't many that are free at this point, then he needs to change his alignment. Not just because he's hit a dead end feud wise, but because he's genuinely rather stale right now and needs a change of pace.


----------



## #PushBrayOffACliff (Mar 22, 2016)

Ambrose Girl said:


> I have a horrible feeling that Ambrose/Miz isn't over yet....


WWE geeks are so incompetent they will book them in the Ambrose Asylum match at Summerslam.


----------



## American_Nightmare (Feb 17, 2016)

With Ellsworth out of the picture for now, I think Cass should be moved to SmackDown and be paired with Carmella. 

With the Enzo thing over, it doesn't exactly look like they have clear plans for either of them, so a Cass move to SD and Ellsworth being kicked to the curb would be perfect or at least them finding him something else to do, like him being their hype man, which that could be funny as hell.


----------



## Architect-Rollins (Apr 3, 2016)

Ambrose Girl said:


> I have a horrible feeling that Ambrose/Miz isn't over yet....


That feud really needs to die.


----------



## InexorableJourney (Sep 10, 2016)

Ambrose/Jericho Ambrose/Miz there seems to be a pattern, if only I could see it.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Ambrose Girl said:


> I have a horrible feeling that Ambrose/Miz isn't over yet....


Please no, let it end...


----------



## Architect-Rollins (Apr 3, 2016)

Seriously, if Ambrose and Miz aren't finished that's so stupid. If they keep this up until Summerslam there needs to be a clause that says Dean is done. No more re-matches if he loses again.


----------



## TD Stinger (May 9, 2012)

#BadNewsSanta said:


> Only thing is, what else can Ambrose do now? Reigns looks to be busy with Lesnar and Rollins looks to be busy with Wyatt so no Shield Reunion in sight. He could give Big Cass something to do but it would be a pretty random pairing. Honestly, not really sure what else.


Dude needs a heel turn. He's my #1 guy but it's clear atm they're only going to slot him so far as a face. I became a fan of the guy because of his amazing work as a heel.

But he's never gotten that chance as a solo guy on the main roster.

Anyways, as for the show tonight. I am genuinely excited to see where Roman/Strowman and Brock/Joe goes from here. I still somehow expect Roman to get his shot but it's going to be funny to see them justify Roman getting a title shot when he lost clean to Braun and was a sore loser afterwards. Not saying Braun didn't have something like that coming but he still only did it after a lost. And again, it was a clean loss.

Also interested to see what they do now with the Hardyz vs. Shesaro b/c with no Enzo & Cass, there are no other good babyface challengers for Shesaro besides Slater/Rhyno, which would be a big step down. Also interested to see where Sasha/Alexa goes now. They had a good, heated match last night which was needed because before that the feud had no real juice to it.

As solid as the Bray/Rollins match was, I was hoping it would be one and done but that clearly isn't the case. And for the love of God end Miz/Dean.


----------



## Jay Valero (Mar 13, 2017)

Do we think they finally turn Reigns heel?


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Jay Valero said:


> Do we think they finally turn Reigns heel?












He is not turning into a full blown heel.


----------



## Jay Valero (Mar 13, 2017)

Dolorian said:


> He is not turning into a full blown heel.


I was just asking. No need to go all cgi on me.


----------



## Empress (Jun 24, 2014)

Architect-Rollins said:


> Seriously, if Ambrose and Miz aren't finished that's so stupid. If they keep this up until Summerslam there needs to be a clause that says Dean is done. No more re-matches if he loses again.


I usually love Miz feuds but this one is awful and has dragged on. It was also done better on SD. 

Dean needs a feud where he can sink his teeth into. He's been going through the motions for far too long. I stopped blaming him. Creative should give him a reason to care beyond cashing a check. 

Dean doesn't need a heel turn to be great IMO. He needs an edge. Vanilla faces belong in the 80's. Joe/Dean could be a good feud if booked right. Joe could try to push him around since he's not surrounded by his Shield brothers. Dean could remind Joe that he never needed the Shield and go for it. Dean fighting out of a choke hold could be a nice visual of him never giving up.


----------



## JafarMustDie (Dec 18, 2014)

Jay Valero said:


> Do we think they finally turn Reigns heel?


I thought it was a full heel turn last night, but looks like it's not. I wish it was though, he impressed me last night, great match!


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

If this report from PWI is true, it makes the top 2 matches of last night completely meaningless. Wow.

:lol


----------



## starsfan24 (Dec 4, 2016)

Reigns will never turn heel. Smh


----------



## V-Trigger (Jul 6, 2016)

American_Nightmare said:


> Spoiler: RAW
> 
> 
> 
> According to PWInsider, there will be a set up for a #1 Contender's match between Samoa Joe and Roman Reigns next week, a Bray Wyatt-Seth Rollins rematch, and The Miz is set to do an awards segment of some sort on Miz TV.





Spoiler: RAW



>Roman loses a match

>Gets a number 1 contender match

:ha


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Jay Valero said:


> I was just asking. No need to go all cgi on me.


Nah, don't take it the wrong way, just a gif and the CGI is nice


----------



## JafarMustDie (Dec 18, 2014)

They should've just made Ambrose's knee injury seem worse last night, Miz & his entourage should've attacked the injured knee after the match was over, then Dean will leave for a few months, reinvent himself then return. 

His feud with Miz isn't the only problem here, Dean himself is boring & corny now, he needs to stop trying to be funny & go back to his Shield self, the serious & ruthless Ambrose, not the comedian one. 

Or even better, make him return as a heel, but I doubt that will happen since they apparently want The Shield to reunite first.


----------



## bmack086 (Aug 21, 2015)

Actually if they would have had someone run in on the Wyatt/Rollins match last night (Harper or Rowan), they could have set up an Ambrose/Rollins vs. Wyatts at SummerSlam. Could have led to some interesting segments between Dean and Seth and actually give Luke something to do again.


----------



## DoubtGin (Nov 24, 2013)

There will be an update on Braun and Brock will be there.


----------



## American_Nightmare (Feb 17, 2016)

Holy shit.

Angle and Lesnar in the same ring.


----------



## Empress (Jun 24, 2014)

bmack086 said:


> Actually if they would have had someone run in on the Wyatt/Rollins match last night (Harper or Rowan), they could have set up an Ambrose/Rollins vs. Wyatts at SummerSlam. *Could have led to some interesting segments between Dean and Seth and actually give Luke something to do again.*


Harper is so underrated as a big man by the WWE.

This also could've set up Seth/Dean, the sequel. These two have such a natural chemistry. Dean/Seth could team up and during the match, Ambrose can wrap a steel chair around Seth's knee as a "payback" because he doesn't forgive or forget.


----------



## The Sheik (Jul 10, 2017)

Reigns has kinda been a heel for a while now.. He gets booed more than anyone and he never panders to the audience anymore.. He might not insult the audience but not all heels do that.. He basically ended Undertaker's career, that's the biggest heel move you can do.

Reigns never had a massive heel turn that a lot of people were expecting, or hoping for.. This is the best we're going to get.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Only acceptable option for SS is Brock/Reigns one on one. Get it overwith, already.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)




----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Kurt and Brock being in the same ring overshadows everything else.

:shrug


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Dolorian said:


>


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

I could see Joe interrupting the Lesnar/Angle segment to tell Lesnar that he didn't beat him but escaped as he said in that promo video and to tell Angle that he would like another shot.


----------



## Mra22 (May 29, 2014)

I'm so hyped for RAW


----------



## Empress (Jun 24, 2014)

Dolorian said:


>


I hope Joe shows up and gets in Brock's face.

I'm not the biggest Balor fan but where does he fit into the show as RAW gets ready for Summerslam?

In any event, I'm actually very hype for RAW. GBOF was a good PPV.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Empress said:


> I hope Joe shows up and gets in Brock's face.
> 
> I'm not the biggest Balor fan but where does he fit into the show as RAW gets ready for Summerslam?


Yeah I am thinking Joe will come out and confront Lesnar.

I don't care for Balor either but as I have said previously the way they have handled him since his return has been rather curious. Wasn't even in the show last night let alone in a match and there is no mention of him in the preview for tonight's show. No idea what they are doing with him.

I am looking forward to RAW tonight as well.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

I remember when some thought Balor was going to run through the Raw roster..

:lol


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Mra22 said:


> I'm so hyped for RAW


First time in probably a few months I'm going out of my way to watch it live. Usually I'd just watch it the next day, and skip like 90% of the show. But WWE got my interest last night for the first time since WrestleMania. I really hope this RAW maintains the momentum. :swanson


----------



## Empress (Jun 24, 2014)

ShowStopper said:


> I remember when some thought Balor was going to run through the Raw roster..
> 
> :lol


I know things move in cycles but he beat Reigns clean and then Seth for the Universal title last year. And now he doesn't even have a match/program on a PPV. I'm indifferent to him. So, it's whatever but someone has lost interest in Finn. Seth/Finn seemed to be a ready made feud. 

I wonder if Enzo gives another promo tonight and gets his head kicked in by Cass. That's funny to watch.


----------



## Mra22 (May 29, 2014)

The Fourth Wall said:


> First time in probably a few months I'm going out of my way to watch it live. Usually I'd just watch it the next day, and skip like 90% of the show. But WWE got my interest last night for the first time since WrestleMania. I really hope this RAW maintains the momentum. :swanson


Me too, so many interesting storylines. GBOF was a great PPV


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

ShowStopper said:


> I remember when some thought Balor was going to run through the Raw roster..
> 
> :lol


I mean, he kind of did when he first debuted. Beat some of the top guys at the time, got a clean pin on Reigns, beat Rollins at SummerSlam and became champion in like a month. Pretty fast for a debut. I've always wondered how differently things would have panned out in general and for him if he'd not got injured.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Empress said:


> I know things move in cycles but he beat Reigns clean and then Seth for the Universal title last year. And now he doesn't even have a match/program on a PPV. I'm indifferent to him. So, it's whatever but someone has lost interest in Finn. Seth/Finn seemed to be a ready made feud.
> 
> I wonder if Enzo gives another promo tonight and gets his head kicked in by Cass. That's funny to watch.


 @The Fourth Wall

Yeah. He only beat Reigns because that was shortly after Reigns failed a drug test. And with Rollins, I think they just wanted to try to put Finn on that level with those guys, I guess. I don't care either way about Balor either, but I think creative and Vince just don't know what to do with him. WWE these days is very top heavy. They only care about the top feud(s) and could careless about everything else.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/884536415098474496
I imagine he has an award for Ambrose and the feud continues, sigh...I hope not.

Instead he could give the award to Balor for not even being on the PPV and start a Balor/Miz feud.


----------



## Empress (Jun 24, 2014)

The Fourth Wall said:


> I mean, he kind of did when he first debuted. Beat some of the top guys at the time, got a clean pin on Reigns, beat Rollins at SummerSlam and became champion in like a month. Pretty fast for a debut. I've always wondered how differently things would have panned out in general and for him if he'd not got injured.


I think Finn had nowhere to go but down. I don't say that to kick him while he's down but there was no chase for him. He got the belt within a month. He would've had a run similar to Bayley. She missed the PPV too and hasn't been sidelined by injuries.


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

ShowStopper said:


> Yeah. He only beat Reigns because that was shortly after Reigns failed a drug test. And with Rollins, I think they just wanted to try to put Finn on that level with those guys, I guess. I don't care either way about Balor either, but I think creative and Vince just don't know what to do with him. WWE these days is very top heavy. They only care about the top feud(s) and could careless about everything else.


I quite like Balor personally, I think he just needs a firework lit underneath him and someone to work well with. Wouldn't be Top 5 for me currently, but I enjoy him at times. Best thing I can compare it to is Reigns/Strowman, easily one of the best matches I've seen Reigns have and the chemistry between the two is awesome. I'm not even a Reigns fan, but I love when he has that edge to him. He shines.

Balor needs that feud. I also think he needs to get a bit more about him too. When was the last time we saw the 'Demon King'. He's become so generic and dull, so there's no reason to get excited over him. He just needs that feud, but WWE will probably ignore him like they did Aries.


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

:angle :brock finally going to be in the same ring again

:mark:


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Brock said:


> :angle :brock finally going to be in the same ring again
> 
> :mark:







I forgot how much I loved this.


----------



## #BadNewsSanta (Sep 26, 2004)

God Movement said:


> He's hit a dead end.
> 
> If you have no more viable heels to feud with, and there really isn't many that are free at this point, then he needs to change his alignment. Not just because he's hit a dead end feud wise, but because he's genuinely rather stale right now and needs a change of pace.


I'd rather he be a heel in general, but still... who does he feud with once he turns? If it's Reigns or Rollins, he'll just be fed to them (which is the last thing he needs). Who else do they put him against?

Honestly, it was a mistake to put him on Raw. He was always going to get lost in the shuffle on the same show as Reigns/Rollins/Balor as WWE value those three more. Not to mention Strowman getting red hot, and Cass now beginning his heel run would make it kind of the same on the heel side of things. Plus it doesn't help the Universal Championship isn't a weekly part of Raw while Lesnar has it. Which is the other thing, no one even wants to see Ambrose/Lesnar after their first match so as long as Lesnar is champ, Ambrose isn't even sniffing that title.

Ambrose, face or heel, is lost in the shuffle on Raw right now. If he's not going to be moved to Smackdown, at this point what I suggest is have him feud with Cass into Summerslam, have Cass beat him and then destroy him. Give Ambrose a few months off and plan to get some hype around his return. Then they can turn him heel if he wants. Not only does this allow them to hit the reset button on Ambrose, but I think Ambrose himself could use a break like this. He seems mentally burned out too and a break could do him some good.


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

Minus the fatal 5 way, WWE has wasted Balor ever since he came back from injury.

And I doubt Dean is going back to SD, he just moved over from there a few months ago in the shakeup.

I still reckon a Shield reunion is coming at some point.


----------



## JC00 (Nov 20, 2011)

Kind of hoping for the Miz segment to lead to Balor in the ring with Miz and his crew and they start beating him down and then Galllows and Anderson make the save.


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Ambrose Girl said:


> Minus the fatal 5 way, WWE has wasted Balor ever since he came back from injury.
> 
> And I doubt Dean is going back to SD, he just moved over from there a few months ago in the shakeup.
> 
> I still reckon a Shield reunion is coming at some point.


I honestly don't think we'll see a Shield Reunion ever again. I can't help but feel it's lost it's touch now. Especially with the fact Reigns essentially took over the 'gimmick' with the Vest and Shield Theme.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

*I just got a WWE APP notification about Angle updating us on :braun's condition.*


----------



## Mainboy (Jan 30, 2012)

I'm liking Roman's character right now. That's what WWE should have done a few years to get him over. 

Anyway Raw tonight will be good:

Roman
Braun update
Brock
Joe
Rollins
Wyatt
Balor
Bliss
Hardy Boyz

wens3


----------



## JTB33b (Jun 26, 2007)

In a kayfabe sense how does Roman get a #1 contenders match over Braun who won their match? And if there reasoning is Braun is kayfabe injured, then why are they rewarding Roman for trying to kill him? Losing a match cleanly and then being a sore loser and committing attempted murder afterwards gets you a #1 contenders match.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

JTB33b said:


> In a kayfabe sense how does Roman get a #1 contenders match over Braun who won their match? And if there reasoning is Braun is kayfabe injured, then why are they rewarding Roman for trying to kill him? Losing a match cleanly and then being a sore loser and committing attempted murder afterwards gets you a #1 contenders match.


It literally makes no sense at all.


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

This is the most anticipated 2017 RAW since post-Mania RAW!!!


----------



## TD Stinger (May 9, 2012)

JC00 said:


> Kind of hoping for the Miz segment to lead to Balor in the ring with Miz and his crew and they start beating him down and then Galllows and Anderson make the save.


I actually wouldn't mind this. Hell, even make Balor Club babyface since they need another face team. Anything better than what they're doing right now.



The Fourth Wall said:


> I honestly don't think we'll see a Shield Reunion ever again. I can't help but feel it's lost it's touch now. Especially with the fact Reigns essentially took over the 'gimmick' with the Vest and Shield Theme.


We will see a reunion again. Even if it's just a short lived one like at Survivor Series last year. The Shield will always be something the go back to or fall back on, for better or worse.



JTB33b said:


> In a kayfabe sense how does Roman get a #1 contenders match over Braun who won their match? And if there reasoning is Braun is kayfabe injured, then why are they rewarding Roman for trying to kill him? Losing a match cleanly and then being a sore loser and committing attempted murder afterwards gets you a #1 contenders match.


Because it's WWE and they'll do whatever they want with whatever reason they want. Nothing you said was wrong. Roman lost clean as a whistle. He attacked Braun like a sore loser. I don't expect him to be "suspended" or whatever but giving a chance at a title shot makes no sense considering last night.


----------



## JTB33b (Jun 26, 2007)

ShowStopper said:


> It literally makes no sense at all.


It makes Kurt Angle look like a horrible GM. Not only is there no consequences for what Roman did but Angle gives him a #1 contenders match on top of that. This kind of makes it open season for all Raw superstars to do whatever they want.


----------



## Mra22 (May 29, 2014)

JC00 said:


> Kind of hoping for the Miz segment to lead to Balor in the ring with Miz and his crew and they start beating him down and then Galllows and Anderson make the save.


Please no, Balor is trash


----------



## redban (Feb 16, 2007)

Ugh -- Joe's going to job to Roman on free TV. Why not save this one for PPV? Roman has to beat everybody ASAP or what?


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Mra22 said:


> Please no, Balor is trash


I'd rather have Balor coming out there than DEAN FUCKING AMBROSE, AGAIN


----------



## starsfan24 (Dec 4, 2016)

I swear if Ambrose interrupts Miz I'm gonna lose it.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Ok and here...we...go!


----------



## TD Stinger (May 9, 2012)

Mra22 said:


> Please no, Balor is trash


One of the more over guys they have, can wrestle, and would be a fresh matchup for Miz. Whatever your personal feelings on him are, he's a perfect next challenger for Miz.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Welp, here we go


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

Hoping for a good show, will settle for decent I guess.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Double turn, pls


----------



## HiddenFlaw (Jan 29, 2014)

roman should be arrested for attempted kayfabe murder right?


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

I was just thinking...what Reigns did last night is stuff that used to be a normal episode of RAW. :lol


----------



## starsfan24 (Dec 4, 2016)

Keep the momentum going forward please.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

"LEAVE ME ALONE" :braun :braun :braun


----------



## #PushBrayOffACliff (Mar 22, 2016)

Please God, tell me Ambrose will not be on this show.I need a break from this fucking guy.


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

All that hype for Roman and Braun then they start with Cass :lol


----------



## wwe9391 (Aug 31, 2016)

Oh god.


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

This terrible ass music, why the fuck is Cass starting off RAW? lol


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Cass' theme.

CFO$ fucking blows.


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

Big Cass' music is goofier than Cesaro's!

TURRIBLE!


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

Kicking off with Cass and his generic theme music.


----------



## Architect-Rollins (Apr 3, 2016)

Cass needs pants and a top. Would suit him much better as a heel.


----------



## Jay Valero (Mar 13, 2017)

Starting with Cass???

Show or somebody has to come out, right?


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

TD Stinger said:


> One of the more over guys they have, can wrestle, and would be a fresh matchup for Miz. Whatever your personal feelings on him are, he's a perfect next challenger for Miz.


 Nah, hopefully Balor is jobbing to Sampson on the Summerslam preshow.

Their feud is ongoing and tbh, it doesn't deserve to be on the Summerslam main card.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Fat Test starting the show...


----------



## TD Stinger (May 9, 2012)

Between Reigns/Strowman and Joe/Lesnar, this wouldn't be the way I would start out the show.

I assume Big Show comes out.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Cass needs to hit the gym, pronto.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Big Cass's theme


----------



## the_hound (Jun 14, 2016)

jesus christ hes going to speak


----------



## Mra22 (May 29, 2014)

Big Cass' theme song sucks


----------



## RamPaige (Jun 10, 2017)

Big Cass has a generic Ruthless Aggression Heel entrance theme.


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

At least Cass is getting a good heel reaction.


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

:bjpenn at Cass getting a decent amount of heat.

His theme is the drizzling shits, though. :tripsscust


----------



## starsfan24 (Dec 4, 2016)

They changed the camera angle of him coming down to the ring tonight. :lol


----------



## Asmodeus (Oct 9, 2013)

Big Cass is a bad guy now, I guess it's okay that he has ugly and annoying music.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Cass will tell us he wants to challenge Lesnar I guess...


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

Architect-Rollins said:


> Cass needs pants and a top. Would suit him much better as a heel.


 Dude is fat.


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

He called the titantron a board....sigh


----------



## WWEDivaGirl96 (Oct 31, 2014)

Cass getting that heel heat lol!


----------



## wwe9391 (Aug 31, 2016)

Cass has put on some weight


----------



## #PushBrayOffACliff (Mar 22, 2016)

Can we give a manager to this dude?


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Why did they just show that clip twice :lol


----------



## Abisial (Mar 5, 2015)

The problem with this heat is it's Enzo's not Cass'


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

Casshole chants :lol


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

Casshole chants again :mark:


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Cass will flop as a singles wrestler. Bad look, no good in the ring and just no presence.


----------



## Prayer Police (Sep 27, 2012)

Anybody getting playback problems on their side?


----------



## #BadNewsSanta (Sep 26, 2004)

Cass getting a ton of heat. Nice.


----------



## the_hound (Jun 14, 2016)

BIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIG SHOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOW


----------



## Nicky Midss (Apr 29, 2014)

big cass lookin like a 3 liter bottle


----------



## starsfan24 (Dec 4, 2016)

Prayer Police said:


> Anybody getting playback problems on their side?


Yeah it skipped once and then played the end of the Enzo thing twice.


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

This is the same fucking promo he cut last night on RAW Talk


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

Oh no another "you never supported me" thing, great :eyeroll:


----------



## chops52 (Sep 30, 2010)

Prayer Police said:


> Anybody getting playback problems on their side?


Yeah keeps repeating


----------



## Stinger Fan (Jun 21, 2006)

I just don't buy Cass as a heel, he just doesn't have the look or sound to be one


----------



## God Movement (Aug 3, 2011)

Getting a lot of heat though.


----------



## Brandough (Mar 16, 2014)

Leaving Enzo was a big mistake


----------



## Raw-Is-Botchamania (Feb 13, 2015)

I wonder how long it takes them to realize the heat Cass gets is because he sucks.


----------



## Abisial (Mar 5, 2015)

His facial expressions are not convincing.


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

Holy shit, they're really going to make this geek a world champion... Aren't they?... fpalm


----------



## starsfan24 (Dec 4, 2016)

I'm actually kind of liking this.


----------



## Mysteriobiceps (Jan 31, 2012)

good promo!


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

Which big guy is coming out?

Or is it Ambrose or Balor?


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

No you won't.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

This is why I laugh when people jerk it to this roster. Very little charisma and mic skills.


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

LOL at Cass thinking he can main event Mania :lmao


----------



## The High King (May 31, 2012)

Laughing at how some clip from a back stage segment is a wwe exclusive as if the wwe broke some huge story
As for Big Cass, are creative that dim , we had big Show, Big John Studd and now Big Cass.
Vince loves his big men

here come the Big Show, how predictable


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

"what?" chants. Cass is officially a heel.


----------



## Asmodeus (Oct 9, 2013)

Cass did well with that promo.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Why he always look so scared in the eyes? Like he's always scared he's gonna pass a big wet one.


----------



## TD Stinger (May 9, 2012)

Solid promo but damn they telegraphed Show coming out at the end big time, lol.


----------



## Jay Valero (Mar 13, 2017)

About damn time. Show v Cass will put butts in seats!


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

As soon as he said no one is bigger than me, I knew we'd get a Big Show interrupt.


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

Starting RAW off with Big Cass and Big Show, well I think we are in for a long night fellas


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Big Cass got those Big Man tits.


----------



## wwe9391 (Aug 31, 2016)

Solid promo by Cass


----------



## #BadNewsSanta (Sep 26, 2004)

First part of that promo was eh. Middle part was great. End got a bit shouty, but still solid. Overall, good promo by Cass.


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

:clap at Cass showing great intensity and actually getting respectable levels of heat.

I hated seeing Team SAWFT split so soon, especially since they never got to hold the tag titles, but I'm definitely intrigued on where Cass goes from here.


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

Ugh..... this guy..


----------



## starsfan24 (Dec 4, 2016)

Oh great. I forgot about Big Cass vs Big Show at Summerslam fpalm


----------



## the_hound (Jun 14, 2016)

chops52 said:


> Yeah keeps repeating


thats what wwe does, they repeat matches from the night before, don't worry you'll get used to it


----------



## Alright_Mate (Jul 21, 2014)

Was just waiting and waiting and waiting for the Shit Show's music to hit.


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

People shit on Big Show but he's still over no
matter what people say.


----------



## RamPaige (Jun 10, 2017)

Most unpredictable moment of 2017.


----------



## Mra22 (May 29, 2014)

I don't mind Show vs Cass. As I've stated a while back I think Show and Enzo would make a great tag team


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Damn Cass' body looks weird. He needs to hit the gym ASAP and also get a new attire.

I guess it will be Cass vs Show at SummerSlam.


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

WTF was Cass doing?!?!

LMFAO!


----------



## TD_DDT (Jul 28, 2015)

Cass has some decent B cups eh


----------



## bmp487 (Dec 7, 2007)

Cass has nervous 11 year old boy eyes when he talks.


----------



## #PushBrayOffACliff (Mar 22, 2016)

Big Show in the opening segment of Monday Night Raw in 2017. :lmao


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

This is horrible.

:lmao


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Big Cass getting fucked up :ti


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

Big Show just fucking death rolled Cass like a goddamn alligator!!!


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

Show looks legit upset. Wonder what Cass whispered :lol


----------



## The High King (May 31, 2012)

Cass is so shit the fans would rather cheer big show


----------



## starsfan24 (Dec 4, 2016)

That was such an awkward brawl :lol


----------



## Mra22 (May 29, 2014)

Big show with those pops :mark:


----------



## Mysteriobiceps (Jan 31, 2012)

ShowStopper said:


> This is why I laugh when people jerk it to this roster. Very little charisma and mic skills.


TBH that was a pretty good promo at least in today's standards.


----------



## scshaastin (Feb 24, 2016)

Its been a long time since Big show got a pop like that


----------



## Raw-Is-Botchamania (Feb 13, 2015)

HEAT, get Cass some HEAT! Meanwhile, continue squashing the super over charismatic babyface that is supposed to profit from the HEAT.


----------



## Abisial (Mar 5, 2015)

LMFAO People calling that promo intense


unkout


----------



## TD Stinger (May 9, 2012)

Honestly, if Show vs. Cass can be half as good as the Strowman vs. Show matches were, this will be a success.


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

Trophies said:


> Show looks legit upset. Wonder what Cass whispered :lol


Whatever it was, they cut the mic for a couple of seconds...


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

Here we go they are gonna show the ambulance thing again, that makes 2x since RAW has come on the air, anyone care to guess how many times they will show it to us before RAW is over?


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

No intensity and it really felt like Cass was supposed to have a better showing there in that brawl with Show but didn't really know how to.

Oh well...


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

I wouldn't mind Big Show squashing Big Cass, he seems so generic away from Enzo


----------



## bmp487 (Dec 7, 2007)

That was the clumsiest brawl ever.


----------



## Erramayhem89 (Jul 10, 2017)

Lol at big show whooping that ass

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G920A using Tapatalk


----------



## CoverD (Jun 18, 2007)

finalnight said:


> Big Show just fucking death rolled Cass like a goddamn alligator!!!


:lmao I had the exact same thought


----------



## Mysteriobiceps (Jan 31, 2012)

The High King said:


> Cass is so shit the fans would rather cheer big show


That is called being a heel.


----------



## Asmodeus (Oct 9, 2013)

Oh, poor Finn.


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

Oh look they remembered Balor vs Samson was supposed to be a thing :lol


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Jinder/Orton still feuding.

:lmao


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

The Drifter next :mark:


----------



## Raw-Is-Botchamania (Feb 13, 2015)

Big Andy was more convincing than Cass.


----------



## bmp487 (Dec 7, 2007)

No, not fucking Balor.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Guess that means Balor won't be showing up on MizTV. PLEASE DON'T LET IT BE FUCKING AMBROSE.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

*All I need tonight is Sasha and Alexa in the ring for 10 minutes with live mics and I'm good :drose*


----------



## starsfan24 (Dec 4, 2016)

Ready to walk with Elias! :mark


----------



## Asmodeus (Oct 9, 2013)

Jinder choosing the Punjabi Prison match makes no sense, they should have had Randy choose it. Why would a guy who relies on his helpers to win and keep his title lock himself in two cages with his opponent?


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

I give it till before the end of the year before Enzo/Cass are back together. Cass won't cut it by himself.


----------



## TD Stinger (May 9, 2012)

I'm glad they're getting Balor vs. Sampsont out of the way tonight. Or at least I hope they are.

Balor should be doing something bigger going into Summerslam than feuding with Sampson.


----------



## the_hound (Jun 14, 2016)

brock destroys big show and gets suspended, roman damn near kills a guy and nothing will happen...........


----------



## Rise (Jul 21, 2014)

Asmodeus said:


> Jinder choosing the Punjabi Prison match makes no sense, they should have had Randy choose it. Why would a guy who relies on his helpers to win and keep his title lock himself in two cages with his opponent?



Because he is beginning to believe.


----------



## #BadNewsSanta (Sep 26, 2004)

Cass did a good job tbh. The brawl was weak though - hopefully that was just miscommunication and not a sign of things to come.

Cass right now is doing fine on his own. Time will tell if he can keep it up. Got a ton of heat tonight.


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

Walk with Elias :brock


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

the_hound said:


> brock destroys big show and gets suspended, roman damn near kills a guy and nothing will happen...........


What did they do to Braun when he threw Reigns on a stretcher and the flipped over an ambulance with him on it? Or when he attacked Reigns post-match with the steel stairs and busted him open?


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

The crowd started clapping :lol


----------



## LucasXXII (Apr 21, 2014)

Is it that Cass didn't even dare to look Big Show in the eye? That was awkward.


----------



## The High King (May 31, 2012)

Mango13 said:


> Here we go they are gonna show the ambulance thing again, that makes 2x since RAW has come on the air, anyone care to guess how many times they will show it to us before RAW is over?


I reckon 11


----------



## DoolieNoted (Dec 5, 2015)

Strowman 'update' but no disgust or action mentioned about attempted vehicular homicide?

They really can't be dumb enough to gloss over Roman's actions can they?


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

When did Finn ever say he was a saviour? :lol


----------



## Nicky Midss (Apr 29, 2014)

legit embarassed to be a wwe fan


----------



## Meeki (Apr 4, 2016)

Lol asking for cell phone lights


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

Man what a song.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Gainn said:


> Strowman 'update' but no disgust or action mentioned about attempted vehicular homicide?
> 
> They really can't be dumb enough to gloss over Roman's actions can they?


I think it's almost certain that they will. And then certain folks will continue to go on about how 'great' this angle is...


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

I can't tell if Booker is a heel or a face


----------



## Jabez Makaveli (Oct 15, 2015)

The homie Elias Samson is better than Finn Balor.


----------



## Steve Black Man (Nov 28, 2015)

Fuck, I wanted to hear Elias's song! He's got a great voice!

I'll walk with you, Elias! :mark:


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

I don't even care, I'm always happy to see Finn lol.


----------



## the_hound (Jun 14, 2016)

Dolorian said:


> What did they do to Braun when he threw Reigns on a stretcher and the flipped over an ambulance with him on it? Or when he attacked Reigns post-match with the steel stairs and busted him open?


hopefully gave him a medal


----------



## The_Workout_Buddy (Jan 11, 2014)

Really if you give Samson a bandana he can easily be confused with 1999 Randy Savage.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Gainn said:


> Strowman 'update' but no disgust or action mentioned about attempted vehicular homicide?
> 
> They really can't be dumb enough to gloss over Roman's actions can they?


Cause it's Roman Reigns and he can get away with ANYTHING


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

the_hound said:


> hopefully gave him a medal


Ah, so you don't _really_ care about things making sense or being consistent.


----------



## Jay Valero (Mar 13, 2017)

Am I the only one surprised they aren't treating the Drifter like a total can?


----------



## Switchblade Club (Apr 27, 2017)

Finn Balor lol, has been left off two ppvs since his return


----------



## GimmeABreakJess (Jan 30, 2011)

Huh, was really looking forward to this RAW. No matter how ya feel about the PPV last night, it was eventful, with SummerSlam a month away. Kinda surprised that the squash match of the PPV got the opening segment.


----------



## Kinjx11 (Apr 12, 2016)

tonight's show is empty looolz


----------



## Phaedra (Aug 15, 2014)

I don't need a Braun update, I need a Roman update and whether he'll be charged with attempted vehicular homicide.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Dolorian said:


> What did they do to Braun when he threw Reigns on a stretcher and the flipped over an ambulance with him on it? Or when he attacked Reigns post-match with the steel stairs and busted him open?


Angle at least tried to suspend him the following week, he should do the same with Roman tonight if you want consistency


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Pretty quiet thread for the night after a PPV.


----------



## the_hound (Jun 14, 2016)

Dolorian said:


> Ah, so you don't _really_ care about things making sense or being consistent.


it was a joke but i do see where you came from.......however......braun was a heel during those actions, roman was a face last night, face wrestlers are not meant to do such a thing


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Add for Kong: Skull Island, that movie was so bad :lol


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

WWE not trying to penalize any of these guys for their actions is dumb. Not just when they let Roman go for it. Which is the overall point here. They've let both of them get away with alot. It. makes. no. sense.


----------



## FasihFranck (Jan 26, 2017)

Any links for streaming?


----------



## Phaedra (Aug 15, 2014)

ShowStopper said:


> Pretty quiet thread for the night after a PPV.


esp after a straight fire one. I really enjoyed last night, making me watch my first raw live for a good month or so.


----------



## Architect-Rollins (Apr 3, 2016)

ShowStopper said:


> WWE not trying to penalize any of these guys for their actions is dumb. Not just when they let Roman go for it. Which is the overall point here. They've let both of them get away with alot. It. makes. no. sense.


Now they just rewarded with a number one contender's match probably :lol


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Phaedra said:


> esp after a straight fire one. I really enjoyed last night, making me watch my first raw live for a good month or so.


Agree. Not a great sign.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Elias looks built as shit.


----------



## The High King (May 31, 2012)

So the first universal champion who previously called out Brock Lesnar is struggling with a nxt jobber?
WWE creative sure know how to progress things


----------



## WrestlingOracle (Jul 6, 2013)

ShowStopper said:


> Pretty quiet thread for the night after a PPV.


Quiet for awhile now. Interesting when this place was buzzing even during the simply *awful* product in the second-half of 2014 squandering great promise. I guess that is a forseeable byproduct when Reigns/Lesnar for Mania is 
seemingly telegraphed a year in advance.


----------



## Kowalski's Killer (Aug 23, 2013)

Does anyone see Sampson having a future after he loses this feud to Balor? I think he's got some potential but I see him as a Superstars mainstay in a month.


----------



## bmack086 (Aug 21, 2015)

A-Will said:


> The homie Elias Samson is better than Finn Balor.


Elias is better in every category. The only place that's arguable is their in ring abilities.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

the_hound said:


> it was a joke but i do see where you came from.......however......braun was a heel during those actions, roman was a face last night, face wrestlers are not meant to do such a thing












Stone Cold would like a word with you


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

Booker saying wrong words and Graves telling him. :lmao


----------



## starsfan24 (Dec 4, 2016)

Samson should be in the IC Title picture at some point in the near future imo.


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

Damn Booker is getting son'd tonight...

Graves and Cole makin' him look like a fool.

Booker isn't helpin' himself.


----------



## LucasXXII (Apr 21, 2014)

Let's go Samson!


----------



## The_Workout_Buddy (Jan 11, 2014)

I don't think they have real intentions of elevate Samson, they are just using him because he is big and can easily be inserted in storylines.


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

ShowStopper said:


> WWE not trying to penalize any of these guys for their actions is dumb. Not just when they let Roman go for it. Which is the overall point here. They've let both of them get away with alot. It. makes. no. sense.


It's like when Baron Corbin tried to murder Dean Ambrose with that forklift and he didn't get in trouble at all lol, Shane and Daniel rewarded him with an IC title match instead lol.


----------



## the_hound (Jun 14, 2016)

it didn't take them long to ruin balor, taking away his demon look to fighting jobbers, sure got to love the higher ups


----------



## redban (Feb 16, 2007)

Not a bad match.


----------



## Jabez Makaveli (Oct 15, 2015)

I wish Samson would have won.


----------



## Rise (Jul 21, 2014)

What a joke Balor is. Can't stand him. Can't wait for the big dog to ruin him for good.


----------



## Supreme Masta (Feb 24, 2015)

the_hound said:


> brock destroys big show and gets suspended, roman damn near kills a guy and nothing will happen...........


Not true. Roman will get a universal title shot for attempted murder. This company man...


----------



## starsfan24 (Dec 4, 2016)

Lol random ass Hardys appearance.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

That was a match


----------



## the_hound (Jun 14, 2016)

what the fuck


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

That was a cool segment between Balor and The Hardy's!


----------



## Kinjx11 (Apr 12, 2016)

Balor looks small , i don't accept him beating someone like Roolins or Roman


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Well that was awkward


----------



## #BadNewsSanta (Sep 26, 2004)

They already had Samson job. And in a pretty unspectacular way too. Guess we know where they stand on him.:lol


----------



## TD Stinger (May 9, 2012)

....Broken Matt incoming? Probably not, but still fun to dream.


----------



## WrestlingOracle (Jul 6, 2013)

Peanut butter toast has more development than Finn Balor's current character. Talk about spinning wheels.


----------



## Lilbourn (Jan 3, 2012)

Corey Graves is saving commentary tonight. After Coles' dumbass story about Sampsons' scar and Booker T making up words it was so refreshing to hear Graves call them both out 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

Good match between Balor/Sampson. Like both of them.


----------



## Meeki (Apr 4, 2016)

Matt didn't start limping until the bottom of the ramp


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Kinjx11 said:


> Balor looks small , i don't accept him beating someone like Roolins or Roman


And this was a guy that was suppose to go against Lesnar, before it was scrapped.

Lesnar would have gone to prison for murder :lol


----------



## mgman (Dec 21, 2010)

Whoa the Nazi salute, come on now Balor this is PG

(yeah I know it's a DELETE reference but that's some way to do it)


----------



## SavoySuit (Aug 10, 2015)

looks like Jeff injured his shoulder...


----------



## JDP2016 (Apr 4, 2016)

Anyone watching the Home Run derby instead of RAW?


----------



## the_hound (Jun 14, 2016)

mgman said:


> Whoa the Nazi salute, come on now Balor this is PG
> 
> (yeah I know it's a DELETE reference but that's some way to do it)


that was the red hand of ulster, not a nazi salute


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Someone has a Winged Eagle belt in the crowd. Looked like a real one, too.

:mark:


----------



## Architect-Rollins (Apr 3, 2016)

That was an awkward time to cut to a commercial before the Hardy's cut a promo


----------



## Bink77 (Nov 9, 2014)

EdgeheadStingerfan said:


> This is the most anticipated 2017 RAW since post-Mania RAW!!!


How in the hell do u figure that?


----------



## the_hound (Jun 14, 2016)

WAIT WHAT???????????????


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

JDP2016 said:


> Anyone watching the Home Run derby instead of RAW?


Boycotting b/c they left out :theFACE


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)




----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

The Revival...

EDIT: Nevermind...


----------



## Joseph92 (Jun 26, 2007)

The best iron man match in WWE history?? Come on Cole! I can think of a few that were better.


----------



## TD_DDT (Jul 28, 2015)

OBSOLETE!


----------



## TD Stinger (May 9, 2012)

He said it! He said it!


----------



## starsfan24 (Dec 4, 2016)

Are they?


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

ShowStopper said:


> Someone has a Winged Eagle belt in the crowd. Looked like a real one, too.
> 
> :mark:


The old WWF Championship one? I have a replica of that signed by SCSA


----------



## Jay Valero (Mar 13, 2017)

Somebody should throw Jeff around by those giant earholes.


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

OBSOLETE! :madhardy


----------



## wwe9391 (Aug 31, 2016)

They keep teasing it.


----------



## Mainboy (Jan 30, 2012)

Club v Hardy's wens3


----------



## Asmodeus (Oct 9, 2013)

Mordecay said:


> Angle at least tried to suspend him the following week, he should do the same with Roman tonight if you want consistency


Nope, Angle told Braun he was lucky he wasn't suspended and tried to send him home for the night, but he wouldn't leave, he ended up getting a match with Big Show.


----------



## Demolition119 (Mar 1, 2011)

ShowStopper said:


> Someone has a Winged Eagle belt in the crowd. Looked like a real one, too.
> 
> :mark:


now that is a real belt.


----------



## Abisial (Mar 5, 2015)

AIDS


The Hardy's vs These momentum-less geeks, yikes.


----------



## TD_DDT (Jul 28, 2015)

Closest they have come to being broken.


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

Ugh Gallows and Anderson? sigh


----------



## Architect-Rollins (Apr 3, 2016)

The Hardy's are finally moving onto a new feud?


----------



## the_hound (Jun 14, 2016)

HAHAHA ITS HAPPENING


----------



## GCA-FF (Jul 26, 2011)

THEY KEEP TEASING IT! :mark:


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

ShowStopper said:


> Someone has a Winged Eagle belt in the crowd. Looked like a real one, too.
> 
> :mark:


Imo, the best belt of all time. That or the BIG GOLD.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

A new feud for them, but it's The Geek Club?

:deandre


----------



## TD_DDT (Jul 28, 2015)

BROKEN!! Just do it Vince.


----------



## God Movement (Aug 3, 2011)

Gallows and Anderson really need to win this one. But, they won't.


----------



## Switchblade Club (Apr 27, 2017)

Broken??


----------



## WWEDivaGirl96 (Oct 31, 2014)

Matt, why do you tease us so? LOL!


----------



## Buhalovski (Jul 24, 2015)

Still half broken


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

wkc_23 said:


> Imo, the best belt of all time. That or the BIG GOLD.


Best belt of all time to me. I have a real one made by the real beltmaker, Reggie Parks. It's beautiful.


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

Can we get a Final Deletion match?


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Matt teasing his Broken condition :evilmatt :mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark:


----------



## JDP2016 (Apr 4, 2016)

wkc_23 said:


> Imo, the best belt of all time. That or the BIG GOLD.


----------



## Demolition119 (Mar 1, 2011)

Thank god that feud is hopefully over


----------



## Architect-Rollins (Apr 3, 2016)

Another commercial? Going to be that kind of night.


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

Matt is holding Jeff back.

Send Jeff to SDL to join the main event scene.

Let Broken Matt do whatever on RAW.


----------



## Joseph92 (Jun 26, 2007)

During that promo Matt sounded like he was going to do the broken gimmick from TNA.


----------



## Jay Valero (Mar 13, 2017)

Crowd is on fire for this match.


----------



## Bink77 (Nov 9, 2014)

You know, now that we know how they will treat the show and the product in general 6 weeks from now it kinda makes Any goodwill they may actually make such little impact knowing how they will cool everything down immediately after until the week before royal rumble. Its easier every week knowing i won't miss anything on raw or sd that i can't Catch up on YouTube in under 10 minutes. I think im completely done with all tv from here out. When i watched last nights subpar ppv balls we were shown in great detail every highlight leading to that match. Why bother anymore.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Well at least the Sheamus-Cesaro/Hardy feud is over.

Let's hope the same is true for Ambrose/Miz.


----------



## TD Stinger (May 9, 2012)

Watch The Club lose again even after the Hardyz were in a war last night. Amazing how bad they've bungled these two.

Side note, after that little face off with Balor, it would be kind of cool to see Demon Balor vs. Hardy with the face paint. That would be a cool visual.


----------



## wwe9391 (Aug 31, 2016)

FUCK THAT OWL and just DO IT


----------



## Phaedra (Aug 15, 2014)

Dolorian said:


> Well at least the Sheamus-Cesaro/Hardy feud is over.
> 
> Let's hope the same is true for Ambrose/Miz.


Got everything crossed for that. fuck I hope so lol.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

JDP2016 said:


>


Love that undisputed belt as well. In my top 5.


----------



## Jay Valero (Mar 13, 2017)

We couldn't have gotten to the pin during commercial? Ugh.


----------



## BarbedWire_IsSexy (Sep 5, 2013)

counting down to how soon WWE ruins the Broken gimmick and everyone starts complaining


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

Kinjx11 said:


> tonight's show is empty looolz


 Someone fucked up the camera angle :lol

We're still relevant god dammit :vince7


----------



## The_Workout_Buddy (Jan 11, 2014)

The Club were never relevant on their own, the only momentum they had was when they sided AJ Styles in his feud vs Cena.

It's clear that they will not _work _ on WWE.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Huge win for The Club


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

This loss has to...break them.


----------



## God Movement (Aug 3, 2011)

Good. Right team won. Would be ridiculous for them to lose to a team that just came off a 30 minute match last night.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

I'm guessing the Hardyz keep losing until they become fully broken.


----------



## the_hound (Jun 14, 2016)

hate this company at times


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

Holy shit, the Hardy Boyz might actually be OBSOLETE MULES at this rate.


----------



## Joseph92 (Jun 26, 2007)

I didn't think they have the club win tonight.


----------



## Jay Valero (Mar 13, 2017)

At least it was quick.


----------



## Meeki (Apr 4, 2016)

They are defo going broken soon, that's what these losses are


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

Top Guys :mark:


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

Damn! 

I called that shiet!!


----------



## TD Stinger (May 9, 2012)

Dear God The Club won a match! Against The Hardyz no less.

The Revival! Finally!


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

I'm fucking down for a Revival/Hardy's feud.


----------



## Mra22 (May 29, 2014)

The Hardyz are definitely becoming broken


----------



## The_Workout_Buddy (Jan 11, 2014)

Oh great The Revival...

Another tag team that will do nothing on main event roster.


----------



## Irrelevant (Jun 27, 2016)

REVIVAL :mark :mark :mark


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

So all the tag teams suddenly sprung into existence after last night? :lol


----------



## Jay Valero (Mar 13, 2017)

YEAH!!!!!


----------



## GCA-FF (Jul 26, 2011)

JUST LET HIM GO BROKEN ALREADY...FFS!


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

My 'other' baby: 










The real deal; no replica.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

DO. NOT. COME. OUT. AMBROSE. I. REPEAT. DO. NOT. COME. OUT.


----------



## wwe9391 (Aug 31, 2016)

Oh god please let this Ambrose Miz feud die already


----------



## SureUmm (Dec 4, 2016)

The Revival said "I got 5 on it."

Isn't Booker T amazing?


----------



## TD_DDT (Jul 28, 2015)

Say what you want about TNA, but Broken Matt was gold. It was a LONG, drawn out story that was told. Matt didn't just wake up broken. WWE needs to get back to that story telling.


----------



## JDP2016 (Apr 4, 2016)

A-C-P said:


> Boycotting b/c they left out :theFACE


But Charlie Blackmon is in it?


----------



## Architect-Rollins (Apr 3, 2016)

Unfortunately Miz and Dean aren't done. Don't see anyone else interrupting this award thing other than Dean...again fpalm


----------



## TD Stinger (May 9, 2012)

......Ambrose is going to interrupt this again, isn't he. This feud's not going to die, is it.

For the love of God, let it FUCKING DIE.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Ambrose will really come out and it will be him against Miz again at SummerSlam, right? fpalm


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

ShowStopper said:


> My 'other' baby:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I-I-I-It's beautiful roud


----------



## #PushBrayOffACliff (Mar 22, 2016)

God keep Ambrose away from this segment.


----------



## The_Workout_Buddy (Jan 11, 2014)

Balor already had his segment so I'm afraid Ambrose will interrupt The Miz.

I hope this time at least they add an stipulation to the match.


----------



## V-Trigger (Jul 6, 2016)

PLEASE NO MORE AMBROSE BS.


----------



## Demolition119 (Mar 1, 2011)

wishful thinking on you guys part. I highly doubt they let this POS feud end on that dirty finish last night.


----------



## Y2JHOLLA (Sep 26, 2016)

Good, fast paced show so far.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

wkc_23 said:


> I-I-I-It's beautiful roud


Thank you, sir.


----------



## scshaastin (Feb 24, 2016)

Time for a Miz participation award?


----------



## GCA-FF (Jul 26, 2011)

Slater? Rollins? Wyatt? Joe? Anybody other than Dean.


----------



## Danjo1986 (Jun 7, 2008)

Seth Rollins to interrupt Miz?


----------



## GimmeABreakJess (Jan 30, 2011)

Is it possible that Vince brought them and got the Wrestlemania pop...but realized how muw much the "Broken" gimmick had gotten over and long term he wanted to bury them?


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Maryse :book


----------



## Jay Valero (Mar 13, 2017)

Well this is gonna suck.


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

Holy shit :lmao


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

Maryse looking hella fine tonight.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

So they are going to give themselves the trophies.


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

Maryse in dat dress....lawd


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Ace said:


> Holy shit :lmao


HOLY FUCK. THAT CAN'T BE REAL. That's the lower tier.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Maryse :homer


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Maryze is always on point.


----------



## Demolition119 (Mar 1, 2011)

Ace said:


> Holy shit :lmao


holy shit if that is live shot


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

"You deserve it" :HA :HA


----------



## Architect-Rollins (Apr 3, 2016)

Surprised Miz let's Bo be part of his entourage dressed like that :lol


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

The Mizzies literally look like participation trophies. :lol

And now there's "YOU DESERVE IT!" chants. :lmao


----------



## WWEDivaGirl96 (Oct 31, 2014)

The you deserve it chants lol!


----------



## Phaedra (Aug 15, 2014)

Hahaha, 'you deserve it' hahahaha.


----------



## V-Trigger (Jul 6, 2016)

Ace said:


> Holy shit :lmao


LOL!


----------



## TD_DDT (Jul 28, 2015)

Love the MIZ!


----------



## Bink77 (Nov 9, 2014)

JDP2016 said:


>


That belt was garbage


----------



## The_Workout_Buddy (Jan 11, 2014)

I think Bo and Curtis promo is not scripted....


----------



## I drink and I know things (Feb 7, 2010)

Mr. Perfect and IRS are rolling over in their graves.


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

@ShowStopper one of the cameramen fucked up and showed it :lol


----------



## Mra22 (May 29, 2014)

:lol


----------



## Kowalski's Killer (Aug 23, 2013)

I think that's the first time they've ever acknowledged Bo Dallas as a third generation wrestler.


----------



## TD Stinger (May 9, 2012)

God fans have made that chant worthless.

And I would be enjoying this so much more if I didn't know Ambrose would come out at the end. And Ambrose is my #1 guy FFS!


----------



## Kinjx11 (Apr 12, 2016)

Ace said:


> Holy shit :lmao



wow man


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Ace said:


> @ShowStopper one of the cameramen fucked up and showed it :lol


That's insane.


----------



## GCA-FF (Jul 26, 2011)

Ok, waiting on the party pooper...who's it gonna be? (please not Dean)


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

I'm glad they're TRYING to use Bo and Axel. 

Those dudes are too talented to not be on TV weekly.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Miz gives himself the last award and then Ambrose interrupts.


----------



## Mra22 (May 29, 2014)

Ace said:


> Holy shit :lmao


Ouch :lol


----------



## The_Workout_Buddy (Jan 11, 2014)

Bink77 said:


> That belt was garbage


I agree, I never liked that belt at all, it looked weird on everybody. Even young Brock Lesnar looked weird with it around his waist.

It looked too small on big guys and too big for small guys like Eddie.


----------



## Abisial (Mar 5, 2015)

OH FUCK ME. 

Dean Ambrose is my guy, but COME ON.


----------



## Roxinius (Jul 21, 2014)

This is retarded


----------



## Vox Machina (May 22, 2014)

Dolorian said:


> Miz gives himself the last award and then Ambrose interrupts.


Ambrose interrupts, and then...










Because this feud is awful and repeats itself from Smackdown to Raw.


----------



## God Movement (Aug 3, 2011)

Ace said:


> Holy shit :lmao


:ha


----------



## Phaedra (Aug 15, 2014)

OH THANK FUCK. PLEASE DON'T CONTINUE PLEASE PLEASE PLEASE


----------



## Jay Valero (Mar 13, 2017)

LOL!


----------



## WWEDivaGirl96 (Oct 31, 2014)

The Miz is awesome, he plays a heel so well.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

The damn feud is continuing :lmao


----------



## the_hound (Jun 14, 2016)

heres hoping the lower attendances and the low viewership keeps happening, hopefully the fuckers in charge get the finger out and fix that shit thats going on, the product is absolutely rancid 

ambrose ugh


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

This first hour of Raw has been a struggle.


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

DAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAYUUUUM! At those empty seats...


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Seeing those crowd shots and hearing Miz saying he is a big draw, talk about irony


----------



## Mra22 (May 29, 2014)

The Mizos gold. I love his new stable.


----------



## Meeki (Apr 4, 2016)

Fuck off with this feud man


----------



## Asmodeus (Oct 9, 2013)

Bo Dallas is a treasure, I wish he'd get in the gym and give them a reason to use him in a better story.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Goddamnit, here comes Ambrose.


----------



## Buster Baxter (Mar 30, 2015)

Dean!


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

LMAO we're getting Miz and Ambrose again :lmao


----------



## Abisial (Mar 5, 2015)

NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO


----------



## Joseph92 (Jun 26, 2007)

And here he is. This is like the movie Groundhogs day. this dumb feud keeps going and going and going.


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

O FFS


----------



## Architect-Rollins (Apr 3, 2016)

Let it die please jfc!


----------



## SureUmm (Dec 4, 2016)

Miz can actually take these long talking segments and make them work.


----------



## Phaedra (Aug 15, 2014)

FUUUUUUUUCCCCKKKKKK!!!


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

This is ridiculous. Rollins better come out.


----------



## FasihFranck (Jan 26, 2017)

Come on man fuck this shit


----------



## RamPaige (Jun 10, 2017)

Ace said:


> Holy shit :lmao


We're still relevant to me DAMMIT!:vincecry


----------



## JDP2016 (Apr 4, 2016)

*YES!!!!!!!!! Dean/Miz will continue. Best.Feud.Ever!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

ROLLINS with another POP.

:mark: :mark:


----------



## Abisial (Mar 5, 2015)

HOLD ON NOW....


----------



## Mra22 (May 29, 2014)

Shield reunion?


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

It's official I fucking hate this company.


----------



## wwe9391 (Aug 31, 2016)

Fuck this no more Ambrose vs Miz feud


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

And the tumblr Shield girls who are holding out hope, cream their panties.


----------



## Jay Valero (Mar 13, 2017)

Rollins-Amblows barely even get a pop.


----------



## Prayer Police (Sep 27, 2012)

Rollins mad just because Miz mentioned him?


----------



## GCA-FF (Jul 26, 2011)

Tease for Rollins/Miz feud?


----------



## xio8ups (Nov 6, 2015)

The miz being a draw is like saying. The red rooster was a draw haha


----------



## Architect-Rollins (Apr 3, 2016)

Think we could actually get Miz and Seth at Summerslam. Please!


----------



## TD Stinger (May 9, 2012)

Rollins and Ambroe side by side? I could dig that. Hell, have them do a tag team run for a bit and challenge Cesaro/Sheamus.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

I guess i would be ok with Rollins challenging for the IC title.


----------



## JDP2016 (Apr 4, 2016)

Ace said:


> Holy shit :lmao


Was that taken during the show?


----------



## deepelemblues (Sep 26, 2011)

rollins vs wyatt rematch you say :hmmm

i wonder what might happen during that match :hmmm


----------



## SureUmm (Dec 4, 2016)

Rollins getting involved is a good call, I'd like to see him get the IC title and have a long, fighting champ style reign.


----------



## Phaedra (Aug 15, 2014)

okay YAAAAYYYY!!!!


Awwww  why rematch when we could have rollins ambrose tag they are such a great tag team.


----------



## 307858 (Jul 25, 2014)

Bray vs Rollins?

50/50 booking


----------



## Raw-Is-Botchamania (Feb 13, 2015)

Ace said:


> Holy shit :lmao


Yeah, Joe, Brock and Reigns really set the world on fire.

I wonder though: we all know fans "consume TV differently" - do they also attend events differently? 













:bryanlol


----------



## wwe9391 (Aug 31, 2016)

Have they announced Roman vs Joe tonight?


----------



## I drink and I know things (Feb 7, 2010)

Miz and Ambrose are just going to feud until they're future endeavored about 10 years from now...


----------



## Mra22 (May 29, 2014)

Ugh more crappy matches. I was so hyped for RAW and my interest just got killed


----------



## Demolition119 (Mar 1, 2011)

That dirty finish gave it away that this pos shit feud was continuing :lmao


----------



## Asmodeus (Oct 9, 2013)

No one has seen or heard from Braun Strowman. He's a wounded animal, wandering the streets of Dallas, TX, hopefully someone kind-hearted finds him and takes him in.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Why is Bayley tagging along with Sasha? Please Sasha doesn't needs her, let it just be Sasha/Alexa.


----------



## Buster Baxter (Mar 30, 2015)

Jay Valero said:


> Rollins-Amblows barely even get a pop.


I'm guessing you are deaf


----------



## scshaastin (Feb 24, 2016)

Can Bayley make it through this tag match without being sent to the back? The suspense builds


----------



## Insomnia (Aug 13, 2014)

Rematch... :bunk


----------



## 307858 (Jul 25, 2014)

The same women's tag match from last week?

Goodness Gracious...end the brand split

I am tired of Monday Night Rematch AND
Smackdown: The Land of Opportunities: Rematch Galore


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Sasha/Bayley vs Alexa/Nia. Didn't we just saw that match last week? Oh, it's WWE, nevermind


----------



## The_Workout_Buddy (Jan 11, 2014)

You can tell by the end of this year The Miz and Ambrose will end as very close friends.


----------



## JDP2016 (Apr 4, 2016)

Sasha Banks & Bayley vs Nia Jax & Alexa Bliss?

Will Bayley actually finish the match this time? If they want someone to take the pin, she will.


----------



## #PushBrayOffACliff (Mar 22, 2016)

Dean and Seth are the real Good Brothers. :rollins

THEY ARE COMING BACK, YOU KNOW WHO


----------



## WWEDivaGirl96 (Oct 31, 2014)

I'm glad Kurt got better.  That WWE 24 seems good.


----------



## CesaroSwing (Jan 30, 2017)

ShowStopper said:


> This is why I laugh when people jerk it to this roster. Very little charisma and mic skills.


People on reddit were saying this was the most talented roster they've ever had :lmao


----------



## Empress (Jun 24, 2014)

Ace said:


> Holy shit :lmao


Yikes. I thought people were trolling about the empty seats.


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

:vince5: "Oh, you sons of bitches wanted the Ambrose / Miz feud to end already? THINK AGAIN, FUCKERS!"










:troll


----------



## Abisial (Mar 5, 2015)

heel_turn said:


> The same women's tag match from last week?
> 
> Goodness Gracious...end the brand split
> 
> ...


That's not a brand split problem, it's a WWE problem. It was no different pre-Brand split


----------



## #BadNewsSanta (Sep 26, 2004)

Good reaction for Ambrose/Rollins. Good to see it won't just be straight up Ambrose/Miz going forward. 

Third guy will either be Reigns or Balor.


----------



## Y2JHOLLA (Sep 26, 2016)

HAHA this fucking women division shit again


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Mordecay said:


> Sasha/Bayley vs Alexa/Nia. Didn't we just saw that match last week? Oh, it's WWE, nevermind


It should just be a promo segment between Sasha/Alexa but these people can't help themselves when it comes to putting the women in random tag matches.


----------



## 307858 (Jul 25, 2014)

Dixie = ratings

What a MILF!


----------



## SureUmm (Dec 4, 2016)

ShowStopper said:


> ROLLINS with another POP.
> 
> :mark: :mark:


Running in without music made it a lot better, more emphasis on the crowd reaction.


----------



## JDP2016 (Apr 4, 2016)

Dolorian said:


> Why is Bayley tagging along with Sasha? Please Sasha doesn't needs her, let it just be Sasha/Alexa.


Because we gotta have pointless tag matches in the divas division. Besides Bayley can eat the pin while Sasha is protected from a loss.


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

Rollins and Ambrose together!!!


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Mango13 said:


> It's official I fucking hate this company.


Join the dark side, subscribe to New Japan World :grin2:


----------



## Buster Baxter (Mar 30, 2015)

#PushBrayOffACliff said:


> Dean and Seth are the real Good Brothers. :rollins
> 
> THEY ARE COMING BACK, YOU KNOW WHO


Is that a good thing or a bad thing?


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

SureUmm said:


> Running in without music made it a lot better, more emphasis on the crowd reaction.


He gets good pops practically every week with music, including last night, with a chant during the match.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

I am guessing that Rollins wins against Wyatt tonight and then he moves on to challenge Miz for the IC title at SummerSlam.

Rollins becoming a grand slam champ :mark


----------



## FasihFranck (Jan 26, 2017)

4 things that I can't bear in WWE right now are:
Miz/Ambrose
Women's division
Jinder Mahal WWE Champion
Cruiserweight


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

A Dean Ambrose heel turn in the works?


----------



## Abisial (Mar 5, 2015)

HOLY SHIT PROGRESSION?????????


Am I dreaming.


----------



## Architect-Rollins (Apr 3, 2016)

Seth got a black eye?


----------



## Y2JHOLLA (Sep 26, 2016)

HOLY SHIT!

THAT DEAN/SETH BACKSTAGE INTERACTION WAS AWESOME!

LOGIC IN WWE. WOW!


----------



## #BadNewsSanta (Sep 26, 2004)

Ambrose just told Seth to fuck off. :lmao


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Hey! Some continuity! I dig it.


----------



## I drink and I know things (Feb 7, 2010)

I just smelled a terrible fart and looked around the room for a culprit and realized I was the only one in the room and got real ashamed. WWE has no shame...same feuds again and again.


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

Ugh... c'mon Ambrose... don't be like that... UNLESS.... you're about to....

you know.....

TURN HEEL!!!


----------



## Buster Baxter (Mar 30, 2015)

Dean! NO!


----------



## redban (Feb 16, 2007)

Ambrose heel trun.

Not a chance Rollins turns heel. The Triple H feud undermines everything that made Rollins heel in the first place.


----------



## Empress (Jun 24, 2014)

Great Dean and Seth moment. It's about time they addressed the tension! I knew it was only a matter of time before they revisited this feud.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Shield fans crying atm lol


----------



## Phaedra (Aug 15, 2014)

Seth ... have you ever thought of actually apologising to him directly and contritely on telly for doing what you did?


----------



## The_Workout_Buddy (Jan 11, 2014)

Divas match, that means:

- Botch
- Bury
- Whore
- Ring brat

...comments.
-


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Ok, that was a actually a well done quick segment between Rollins/Ambrose, if they are to feud that is EXACTLY the angle you run with. Their same feud but with the roles reversed and Rollins trying to earn Ambrose's trust.


----------



## TD Stinger (May 9, 2012)

I liked that little exchange there. It's easy history to draw from and can lead to some good chemistry.

Although it is inconsistent considering there was a Shield Reunion last year at Survivor Series and TTTT.


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

Ambrose says no to a Shield reunion. Still doesn't trust Rollins. Good stuff.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

I really fucking hope Ambrose turns heel.


----------



## deepelemblues (Sep 26, 2011)

nah, they're teasing

dean is han solo in episode IV

when the miztourage runs in and beats on seth during his match with wyatt dean will come back just like han solo and save seth i mean luke skywalker


----------



## WWEDivaGirl96 (Oct 31, 2014)

Yay Sasha and Bayley!


----------



## DammitChrist (Apr 3, 2016)

Nice!! They're actually showing continuity! Dean Ambrose doesn't trust Seth Rollins. This is interesting :mark:


----------



## I drink and I know things (Feb 7, 2010)

Sasha Banks and Bayley had some awesome matches just 2 years ago. Main roster pretty much killed them.


----------



## RamPaige (Jun 10, 2017)

The irony of Seth being pissed because Miz mentioned his name in a segment.


----------



## JDP2016 (Apr 4, 2016)

The_Workout_Buddy said:


> Divas match, that means:
> 
> - Botch
> - Bury
> ...


- Botch * Sasha*
- Bury *Bayley*
- Whore *Alexa*
- Ring brat *Alexa*


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Looks like we're all marks for continuity on here. One of the first segments in ages with some continuity!


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

Uh-oh, Uncle Dean-O's getting testy. Is a heel turn for him finally in the works? :mark:


----------



## Kinjx11 (Apr 12, 2016)

women's match 


time for a break


----------



## Irrelevant (Jun 27, 2016)

REMATCH CITY, BITCH!


----------



## misterxbrightside (Sep 16, 2015)

Oh joy another women's tag match


----------



## I drink and I know things (Feb 7, 2010)

Tamina will never be a thing...


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/884581194469265409
Dean was like....


----------



## cgs480 (Apr 28, 2016)

The_Workout_Buddy said:


> Divas match, that means:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Also means time to catch some of the home run derby (I'm not even a baseball fan).


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SureUmm (Dec 4, 2016)

ShowStopper said:


> He gets good pops practically every week with music, including last night, with a chant during the match.


I wasn't questioning his pops at all, I just liked the choice to have him run in without music.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

You can just see the hate in Sasha's eyes when she looks at Alexa.


----------



## JDP2016 (Apr 4, 2016)

I drink and I know things said:


> Sasha Banks and Bayley had some awesome matches just 2 years ago. Main roster pretty much killed them.


Hasn't killed Sasha. She was never buried. People confused being buried with being looked over.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

This random women tag match is lame, time for a break.


----------



## Raw-Is-Botchamania (Feb 13, 2015)

As a heel, Nia Jax really needs to stop smiling during her entrance like she just unpacked a big black cock.


----------



## Insomnia (Aug 13, 2014)

:rude :mark:


----------



## 307858 (Jul 25, 2014)

Corey Graves pimping out the Temple of the Goddess doesn't have the same effect as Corey pimping out Eva Marie. 

Eva is prettier though, so it motivates Corey more!


----------



## #PushBrayOffACliff (Mar 22, 2016)

Buster Baxter said:


> Is that a good thing or a bad thing?


It could lead to a Dean heel turn at the end of the road so it's a good thing.


----------



## Demolition119 (Mar 1, 2011)

holy shit! WWE actually acknowledging continuity that Dean should not even like to stand near Rollins


----------



## misterxbrightside (Sep 16, 2015)

The same tag match from last week :lol


----------



## FasihFranck (Jan 26, 2017)

Nia Jax is good looking but people tend to get OTT when they say she is hot.She's not.Sasha Banks,Alexa Bliss,Emma are hot and even Dana Brooke to some extent


----------



## Lavidavi35 (Jan 27, 2016)

DammitC said:


> Nice!! They're actually showing continuity! Dean Ambrose doesn't trust Seth Rollins. This is interesting :mark:


I was shocked by this! They're ACTUAL continuing an unfinished rivalry between two current faces!!? What is this sorcery?


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Maybe a triple threat at SS with Miz/Rollins/Dean and Dean can turn heel there?

Sign me up.


----------



## JDP2016 (Apr 4, 2016)

Honestly I wish they had kept Bayley off RAW for at least a month after Extreme Rules. Having her in these meaningless tag matches does nothing for her or anyone.


----------



## SureUmm (Dec 4, 2016)

NIA TOOK A BUMP! BAH GAWD NIA TAOOK A BUMP!


----------



## deepelemblues (Sep 26, 2011)

nobody can touch nia or even get her off her feet for how long and now she goes down pretty easy

meh whatever


----------



## The_Workout_Buddy (Jan 11, 2014)

Kinda ironic that they guy the company is trying to sell as some kind of "psycho" is the only one who has some kind of contuinity in his storyline.


----------



## TyAbbotSucks (Dec 10, 2013)




----------



## FasihFranck (Jan 26, 2017)

Seth Rollins turning heel might be a possibility as well


----------



## N3LL14 (Aug 24, 2015)

Raw-Is-Botchamania said:


> As a heel, Nia Jax really needs to stop smiling during her entrance like she just unpacked a big black cock.




Lol


----------



## FasihFranck (Jan 26, 2017)

Is there only one face tag team in RAW right now? (Hardy Boyz)


----------



## Y2JHOLLA (Sep 26, 2016)

Wouldn't be surprised if Ambrose turned heel soon, maybe costing Rollins the IC Title when he's about to beat Miz for it, or after Rollins wins the IC Title.


----------



## Raw-Is-Botchamania (Feb 13, 2015)

ShowStopper said:


> Maybe a triple threat at SS with Miz/Rollins/Dean and Dean can turn heel there?
> 
> Sign me up.


I fail to see how Miz is a heel anyway. He is a caring husband and gives young guys a chance.


----------



## The_Workout_Buddy (Jan 11, 2014)

[YOUTUBE][/YOUTUBE]


FasihFranck said:


> Seth Rollins turning heel might be a possibility as well


No chance at all.

Trips didn't let Seth pinned him clean only to turn him heel again.


----------



## Jay Valero (Mar 13, 2017)

Alexa is way cuter with pigtails.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

FasihFranck said:


> Seth Rollins turning heel might be a possibility as well


I can't see Seth turning back heel this quickly. Besides, if there is someone in need of a heel turn, it's Ambrose. Literally the same character for about 2 1/2-3 years. Heel Ambrose would be money.


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

FasihFranck said:


> Seth Rollins turning heel might be a possibility as well


----------



## I drink and I know things (Feb 7, 2010)

There are no naked pictures of ANY of these four in google images. I just checked.


----------



## FasihFranck (Jan 26, 2017)

There shouldn't be women wrestling in WWE.Just valets


----------



## Kinjx11 (Apr 12, 2016)

Booker T moans are annoying


----------



## Jay Valero (Mar 13, 2017)

AWESOME tag team move there.


----------



## SpikeDudley (Aug 3, 2014)

FasihFranck said:


> Is there only one face tag team in RAW right now? (Hardy Boyz)


I think raw is trying to do away with tag division

Doesn't take a lot to have both the Hardys and Sheamus/Cesaro split up. The Club can just join a stable with Balor and the revival can just be traded to smackdown


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

That Seth and Dean stuff? HOLY SHIT YES!!!! :woo :mark:

Loved them remembering that Dean wouldn't forgive Seth that easily, so great to see some character continuity for once!!!! I also loved how Seth tried to act like he didn't care that Dean didn't want to be around him, but it was clear he was hurt by Dean's response to him.

But I literally said "aw Dean don't break my heart" after he said about no Shield reunion lol.


----------



## starsfan24 (Dec 4, 2016)

Raw announcers clearly don't watch Smackdown apparently.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Raw-Is-Botchamania said:


> I fail to see how Miz is a heel anyway. He is a caring husband and gives young guys a chance.


He has Maryse, though. That's enough to piss some guys off. :lol


----------



## 307858 (Jul 25, 2014)

Alexa using Stephanie's Smackdown 2!Know Your Role! finisher: "Women's Special Slap"


----------



## FasihFranck (Jan 26, 2017)

I drink and I know things said:


> There are no naked pictures of ANY of these four in google images. I just checked.


Alexa's are in the camera roll of WWE officials


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

So, this match is still going?


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Alexa's booty


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Wondering if they are doing Sasha vs Bayley and Nia vs Alexa at Summerslam.


----------



## Joseph92 (Jun 26, 2007)

SpikeDudley said:


> I think raw is trying to do away with tag division
> 
> Doesn't take a lot to have both the Hardys and Sheamus/Cesaro split up. The Club can just join a stable with Balor and the revival can just be traded to smackdown


They are doing away with tag teams on Smackdown. There are only 4 teams on Smackdown.


----------



## The_Workout_Buddy (Jan 11, 2014)

Roll Up... never fails.


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

The champ loses to a roll up? lol...


----------



## Y2JHOLLA (Sep 26, 2016)

:lmao this is why the Raw women's division is a piece of shit


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

DAMN! LOL...

Wanna know how much I'm paying attention to this match?

A few seconds ago when I saw Alexa, I thought she did a run-in... 

FFS.... just go away women's division, unless it's bra and panties shiet!


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

Is Bayley ok? Or just good possum playing?


----------



## TD Stinger (May 9, 2012)

Wow, Bayley actually got a pin.

On a more obvious note, say it with me:

"Champs Are Chumps!"


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

So now Bayley gets a title opportunity I am guessing? Sigh...


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

This division is a mess, I almost don't want that Peyton is called up.


----------



## Irrelevant (Jun 27, 2016)

The_Workout_Buddy said:


> Roll Up... never fails.





Mango13 said:


> The champ loses to a roll up? lol...


Kelly Kelly is somewhere smiling.


----------



## WWEDivaGirl96 (Oct 31, 2014)

:sashahi :Bayley


----------



## FasihFranck (Jan 26, 2017)

You know things are bad when are winning through roll up against Alexa Bliss


----------



## deepelemblues (Sep 26, 2011)

i would always be super pumped to hear bayley's music

if i was about 3 hours into rolling hard


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

The booking of the women's division right now...

Yowza.


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

:hayden3 at Alexa heeling it up with the Irish whip assist into a bitch slap and screeching at the ref that she knows about the 5 count.



Raw-Is-Botchamania said:


> As a heel, Nia Jax really needs to stop smiling during her entrance like she just unpacked a big black cock.


Remind me to rep you as soon as my 24 hour limit expires. :evans


----------



## deepelemblues (Sep 26, 2011)

ugh corbin vs nakamura tomorrow night

ugh


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

RAW's women division has been on decline since Charlotte beat Sasha at her hometown in the HIAC PPV. It hasn't recovered since then.


----------



## Raw-Is-Botchamania (Feb 13, 2015)

SpikeDudley said:


> I think raw is trying to do away with tag division
> 
> Doesn't take a lot to have both the Hardys and Sheamus/Cesaro split up.  The Club can just join a stable with Balor and the revival can just be traded to smackdown


Sure, because Monday Night Rematch is already so packed with diversity that the tag division is useless.


----------



## 307858 (Jul 25, 2014)

Headliner said:


> Wondering if they are doing Sasha vs Bayley and Nia vs Alexa at Summerslam.


Big 4? Yep, We need a Clusterfuck women's match!
Wins will be traded the next few weeks.

At least we avoided the Alexa-Nia trainwreck!


----------



## ChampWhoRunsDaCamp (Sep 14, 2016)

The raw women's division shouldn't be featured on the summerslam card.


----------



## Joseph92 (Jun 26, 2007)

Did I miss something?? I thought AJ Styles was supposed to wrestle for the belt at Battleground???


----------



## deepelemblues (Sep 26, 2011)

halfway through and pretty much nothing has happened except a little seth/dean tease so far

why are ratings down hmmm maybe people dont like it when their time is wasted 

especially when that time is entertainment time


----------



## JDP2016 (Apr 4, 2016)

heel_turn said:


> Alexa using Stephanie's Smackdown 2!Know Your Role! finisher: "Women's Special Slap"


I remember that game. All the women would wrestle despite wearing high heels. :lol:

Did Bayley just pin Bliss? *WHAT THE FUCK ARE THEY DOING WITH BAYLEY? *Make up your mind fucktards!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

heel_turn said:


> Big 4? Yep, We need a Clusterfuck women's match!
> Wins will be traded the next few weeks.
> 
> At least we avoided the Alexa-Nia trainwreck!


Word was that Alexa/Nia was suppose to happen at SS. I'm very fucking happy that is not happening now.


----------



## Y2JHOLLA (Sep 26, 2016)

Joseph92 said:


> Did I miss something?? I thought AJ Styles was supposed to wrestle for the belt at Battleground???


He won it at a MSG House show last friday.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Joseph92 said:


> Did I miss something?? I thought AJ Styles was supposed to wrestle for the belt at Battleground???


He beat Owens for the title at MSG a few days ago and they pulled the Styles/Owens match from the Battleground card.


----------



## Joseph92 (Jun 26, 2007)

deepelemblues said:


> ugh corbin vs nakamura tomorrow night
> 
> ugh


Is it for the money in the bank case?


----------



## wwe9391 (Aug 31, 2016)

I don't think Joe vs Roman is happening tonight


----------



## I drink and I know things (Feb 7, 2010)

Joseph92 said:


> They are doing away with tag teams on Smackdown. There are only 4 teams on Smackdown.


The New Day
The Usos
American Elephants
Ascension
Breezango
Colons
Breezango
Hype Bros
Spirit Squad
Singh Bros
Vaudeville guys
Jindrak and Cade
The Bashams
The Bushwhackers
The Beverly Brothers
The New Blackjacks

I count way more than 4


----------



## FasihFranck (Jan 26, 2017)

Where's the Titus Brand?


----------



## redban (Feb 16, 2007)

Headliner said:


> Wondering if they are doing Sasha vs Bayley and Nia vs Alexa at Summerslam.


Roster is too stacked for more than one women's match. Summerslam can't be 7 hours long, like Wrestlemania.


----------



## Joseph92 (Jun 26, 2007)

Dolorian said:


> He beat Owens for the title at MSG a few days ago and they pulled the Styles/Owens match from the Battleground card.


Why would they do that?? I was looking forward to that match!


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

wwe9391 said:


> I don't think Joe vs Roman is happening tonight


It is for next week.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Joseph92 said:


> Did I miss something?? I thought AJ Styles was supposed to wrestle for the belt at Battleground???


Dude, he won the strap from KO at the MSG house show, Friday.


----------



## Phaedra (Aug 15, 2014)

fuck me gently with a chainsaw ... please let this end.


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

Goldust!

*sensual chest rubbing intensifies* :kappa


----------



## redban (Feb 16, 2007)

wwe9391 said:


> I don't think Joe vs Roman is happening tonight


Rumors say that, tonight, they'll announce the match for next week.


----------



## CesaroSwing (Jan 30, 2017)

I drink and I know things said:


> There are no naked pictures of ANY of these four in google images. I just checked.


Try Triple H's phone 



People also make photoshops of them if you really want them


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

I'm just sitting here with a huge smile on my face thinking about Dean and Seth in a storyline together again :lol


----------



## Nicky Midss (Apr 29, 2014)

lol i love goldust


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

I drink and I know things said:


> The New Day
> The Usos
> American Elephants
> Ascension
> ...


Nice troll post!

:grin2:


----------



## Raw-Is-Botchamania (Feb 13, 2015)

ShowStopper said:


> He has Maryse, though. That's enough to piss some guys off. :lol


Giving Bo a chance is a sin itself.


----------



## JDP2016 (Apr 4, 2016)

redban said:


> Roster is too stacked for more than one women's match. *Summerslam can't be 7 hours long, like Wrestlemania.*


Why not? All the big 4 PPV should be long.


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

Oh another recap of the ambulance match? We know what happened WWE!!


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

CesaroSwing said:


> Try Triple H's phone


----------



## deepelemblues (Sep 26, 2011)

if only goldust could be cutting these promos on someone who isn't r truth

i just cant help but smile watching this shit


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

How many times are they gonna show this shit


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

Ever since Booker said bullying was over once high school ended, he's been getting shieted on my Cole and Graves.

Maybe they were doing this before, but it seems like they keep goin' at that ninja's neck err week!


----------



## Mra22 (May 29, 2014)

This raw has been underwhelming I feel like I'm going to fall asleep


----------



## Jay Valero (Mar 13, 2017)

I drink and I know things said:


> The New Day
> The Usos
> American Elephants
> Ascension
> ...


Pffffft.

You just named every other team you could think of.


----------



## Kinjx11 (Apr 12, 2016)

WWE is trying to show Roman turning heel


----------



## deepelemblues (Sep 26, 2011)

wow that sure is a lot of different angles of this thing you had no idea roman reigns was going to do, wwe


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Angle's facial expressions were on point during that segment.


----------



## Rise (Jul 21, 2014)

Stfu booker T I can't believe they are having him repeat this bs over and over again. They are idiots, won't ever learn.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Recap recap recap recap........


----------



## Brandough (Mar 16, 2014)

They're making this Roman backing the ambulance into the truck bigger than what it has to be, it wasn't that serious lol


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

WWE might be able to finish Raw on time if they stopped showing recaps of stuff we've already seen :lol


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Dolorian said:


> Angle's facial expressions were on point during that segment.


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

"Roman sucks!" chants. :lol

Honestly, I like the fact that he cranked up his IDGAF mentality up to 11 last night by doing what he did to Braun. It actually makes him stand out nicely from the safe, sanitized, Fruity Pebbles shit that John Boy played for so long.


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

Kinjx11 said:


> WWE is trying to show Roman turning heel


People are so numb to the idea, they're blind to it.

I don't think this is the beginning of a heel turn though. 

But can you imagine Ambrose and Reigns turning heel at the same time and Rollins leading the charge against them?!?

/jizzzzzzz


----------



## Joseph92 (Jun 26, 2007)

I drink and I know things said:


> The New Day
> The Usos
> American Elephants
> Ascension
> ...


Hype Bros are splitting up, they released Simon Gotch from the WWE so the Vaudevillains are no more, American Alpha have been wrestling single matches (at least Chad Gable has), Singh Bros has yet to be in a match, and the others you listed I don't know who they are.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

A good point of continuity with the promo Reigns cut where he said he would put Braun in the ambulance and drive him straight to hell. Good on the part of commentary to point it out.


----------



## Kinjx11 (Apr 12, 2016)

EdgeheadStingerfan said:


> But can you imagine Ambrose and Reigns turning heel at the same time and Rollins leading the charge against them?!?
> 
> /jizzzzzzz


i would like to see that :hmmm


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

wkc_23 said:


>


----------



## I drink and I know things (Feb 7, 2010)

I think I'd rather read Harry Potter and masturbate while fantasizing about Hagrid AGAIN than watch the rest of this show


----------



## starsfan24 (Dec 4, 2016)

I need at least one or two more ambulance match recaps before we get to the segment.


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

OK that Kurt Angle version, WWE 2K18 commercial is LIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIT!!!


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Oh the new WWE2K18 commercial with Angle...nice :mark


----------



## deepelemblues (Sep 26, 2011)

Ambrose Girl said:


> WWE might be able to finish Raw on time if they stopped showing recaps of stuff we've already seen :lol


remember when you would get so excited thinking about what awesome shit was gonna happen when RAW went past 11...

it wasnt so long ago really


----------



## Raw-Is-Botchamania (Feb 13, 2015)

Kinjx11 said:


> WWE is trying to show Roman turning heel


I don't know about you guys, but I always got a little heel dynamic from Reigns. But maybe I'm wrong, it's been so hard to tell since 2015


----------



## Kinjx11 (Apr 12, 2016)

R truth is 50yrs old


he works really good for his age


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Ok time for the second break...


----------



## SureUmm (Dec 4, 2016)

Truth's entrance is the rap version of American Pie, that shit has like 18 verses and they all have so much meaning


----------



## MEMS (Jun 18, 2013)

Momentum from last night already gone. This show sucks.


----------



## blackholeson (Oct 3, 2014)

*Would love to see Booker T jump over the announcer's table and help Goldust beat the shit out of R- Truth. That would totally be "anything can happen" type Raw.*


----------



## WWEDivaGirl96 (Oct 31, 2014)

The WWE 2K18 commercial with Kurt was cool.


----------



## Kinjx11 (Apr 12, 2016)

Raw-Is-Botchamania said:


> I don't know about you guys, but I always got a little heel dynamic from Reigns. But maybe I'm wrong, it's been so hard to tell since 2015


yeah me too


i like Roman actually


----------



## WrestlingOracle (Jul 6, 2013)

Goldust is 48 and ever since 2013 has kept himself in the shape of his career. With how smooth Goldust is and his sporadic usage, Goldust could have five more years in him if he wishes. Crazy.


----------



## deepelemblues (Sep 26, 2011)

is MAGGLE saying r-truth always has good weed?


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

You can hear a pin drop during this match. :lol


----------



## the_hound (Jun 14, 2016)

crowd is dead, nice one wwe i didn't think you could stoop any lower, but you go and prove me wrong


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

WrestlingOracle said:


> Goldust is 48 and ever since 2013 has kept himself in the shape of his career. With how smooth Goldust is and his sporadic usage, Goldust could have five more years in him if he wishes. Crazy.


Probably one of the most underrated in-ring performers in history.


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

Anyone else game for Goldust and R-Truth being in either a major multi-man IC championship match or an IC championship tournament?


----------



## SureUmm (Dec 4, 2016)

It's pretty nice to see some old school wrasslin' on Raw.


----------



## WWEDivaGirl96 (Oct 31, 2014)

Goldust is so cool but I feel like he is limited in how he can act because of PG Guidelines. Attitude Era Goldust did a lot of weird stuff but they wouldn't do that now.


----------



## Raw-Is-Botchamania (Feb 13, 2015)

So, after two months of vignettes, these two wrestle unannounced on a random Raw.


----------



## JDP2016 (Apr 4, 2016)

Kinjx11 said:


> R truth is 50yrs old
> 
> 
> he works really good for his age


https://www.google.com/#q=r+truth

He's 45.


----------



## the_hound (Jun 14, 2016)

what the fuck


----------



## I drink and I know things (Feb 7, 2010)

I thought they were saving this match for Mania 34


----------



## Rookie of the Year (Mar 26, 2015)

Dolorian said:


> A good point of continuity with the promo Reigns cut where he said he would put Braun in the ambulance and drive him straight to hell. Good on the part of commentary to point it out.


I didn't like it, because it seemed like they're using that to justify it, all good babyfaces keep their promises, and that seemed to be how they were framing it. Never mind that the match was over, Reigns lost fair and square and then tried to murder Braun.

It should have been a clear heel turn logically, but it's looking like WWE/Vince are trying to spin it as Reigns valiantly continuing the battle and refusing to stay down.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Crowd completely dead in this match. And it's not even that bad of a match


----------



## Danjo1986 (Jun 7, 2008)

Kinjx11 said:


> R truth is 50yrs old
> 
> 
> he works really good for his age


45 - still tho


----------



## Y2JHOLLA (Sep 26, 2016)

This match is getting more time than I thought it would :lol


----------



## Phaedra (Aug 15, 2014)

watching in the uk, it's late. slowly losing the will to live.


----------



## SureUmm (Dec 4, 2016)

I love watching Goldust on this show because it's crazy how different he works. He does what wrestlers used to do, work the basics very solidly, everything has emphasis. He also stomps the mat a ton, which guys don't do nearly as much now.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

So I guess that ends this feud?


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)




----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

Oh Brock's next? Does that mean Seth vs Bray is main eventing?


----------



## Kinjx11 (Apr 12, 2016)

JDP2016 said:


> https://www.google.com/#q=r+truth
> 
> He's 45.


i swear Wikipedia showed his age ( 50 ) moments ago


----------



## Erramayhem89 (Jul 10, 2017)

That's embarrassing to have a us crowd that dead during a raw match

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G920A using Tapatalk


----------



## Jay Valero (Mar 13, 2017)

Taken to the limit? The match was six minutes.


----------



## Rookie of the Year (Mar 26, 2015)

Thought R-Truth vs. Goldust was surprisingly good, with a fair bit of time. Pity about the dead crowd, but it was weird to just throw it out on Raw like that. Thought it deserved a PPV match at GBOF or something.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Roman gonna come out there to confront Brock :eyeroll


----------



## peowulf (Nov 26, 2006)

WWEDivaGirl96 said:


> Goldust is so cool but I feel like he is limited in how he can act because of PG Guidelines. Attitude Era Goldust did a lot of weird stuff but they wouldn't do that now.


It wasn't even attitute era, it was mostly 1996 and half of 97.


----------



## Demolition119 (Mar 1, 2011)

That was a glorified squash.


----------



## Steve Black Man (Nov 28, 2015)

A decent match killed by a dead crowd.

Too bad.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Demolition119 said:


> That was a glorified squash.


That was a glorified solid match, I thought.


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)




----------



## Phaedra (Aug 15, 2014)

wkc_23 said:


> Roman gonna come out there to confront Brock :eyeroll


and gets arrested. fingers crossed lol.


----------



## wwe9391 (Aug 31, 2016)

wkc_23 said:


> Roman gonna come out there to confront Brock


As he should after that beatdown on Braun


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Ok, let's see how this goes.


----------



## TD Stinger (May 9, 2012)

So were going to see Angle and Brock in the same ring together? Sweet.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Angle always has a hard time saying "wwe" :lol


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

Kurt pronounces ambulance weird :lol


----------



## FasihFranck (Jan 26, 2017)

YOU SUCK chants were good when it was unitentional during Kurt heel run but now it looks forced


----------



## Demolition119 (Mar 1, 2011)

wkc_23 said:


> That was a glorified solid match, I thought.


Was talking about Lesnar-Joe. Joe low blowed him and put him in a sleeper then Joe went night night


----------



## TyAbbotSucks (Dec 10, 2013)

Double double E :maury


----------



## WWEDivaGirl96 (Oct 31, 2014)

peowulf said:


> It wasn't even attitute era, it was mostly 1996 and half of 97.


You are right because I was watching some of the RAWS from around then and I'm on like 97. If it was PG then why can't they do that kind of stuff now? I guess guidelines and what they can get away with has changed.


----------



## Raw-Is-Botchamania (Feb 13, 2015)

Nothing says "here comes the attempted murder" storyline better than a Kurt Angle with a shit eating grin, conducting You Suck chants.


----------



## Mainboy (Jan 30, 2012)

Kurt-Brock-Heyman promo :mark:


----------



## The_Workout_Buddy (Jan 11, 2014)

Kurt and Brock on the same ring..... *marking out*


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

No explosion for Lesnar?!

Fugg... underwhelming. LOL.


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

Brock actually working two nights in a row. Amazing! :lol


----------



## TyAbbotSucks (Dec 10, 2013)

Brock N Kurt in the same ring again :mark::mark::mark::mark::mark:


----------



## TD_DDT (Jul 28, 2015)

No pyro. Budget going down boys.


----------



## WrestlingOracle (Jul 6, 2013)

If you compiled Michael Cole's "greatest" superlatives, you would have a list that would dwarf Schiavone's "greatest night in the history of our sport".


----------



## Architect-Rollins (Apr 3, 2016)

Heyman, Brock, and Angle in the same ring. Are we back in 2003? :lol


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

Time for Brock to get paid


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

Pleasantly surprised at Truth / Goldie going on for as long as it did. Their feud has been one of the few decently built ones on RAW and Goldust's been firing on all cylinders since going old school.

Hopefully Goldie gets involved in the IC Title picture, since he'll make for a nice counter to Miz's Hollywood gimmick.


----------



## The_Workout_Buddy (Jan 11, 2014)

You can tell by his face that Brock is enjoying this segment.


----------



## TD Stinger (May 9, 2012)

Only thing that would make this better is if Joe comes out. 10 years ago, Angle vs. Joe vs. Lesnar would be AMAZING.


----------



## Brandough (Mar 16, 2014)

14 years ago sheesh it feels like it was just yesterday


----------



## TyAbbotSucks (Dec 10, 2013)

Damn did Brock always just tower over Kurt like that?


----------



## FasihFranck (Jan 26, 2017)

Back when Brock was a genuine wrestler


----------



## redban (Feb 16, 2007)

Brock is 100% babyface at the moment.

There's no way they'll let him job to Roman clean at Summerslam right now. The heel Brock would, but not as a face.


----------



## SureUmm (Dec 4, 2016)

Smiling cookout dad Brock Lesnar is pretty great I must say


----------



## Asmodeus (Oct 9, 2013)

Michael Cole - double u double u e

Kurt Angle - duba ya duba ya e

fans - dubya dubya e


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Yup...


----------



## the_hound (Jun 14, 2016)

*lets out a huge sigh


----------



## wwe9391 (Aug 31, 2016)

WOW WOW WOW That is loud. :mark:

Big dog is here


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

I like that Reigns shirt doe.

Shiet lit!


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Not a big reaction tonight.


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

Badass Roman :mark:


----------



## YankBastard (Apr 29, 2017)

.........oh here it comes. BRING ON THE SMARKY ANTI-ROMAN HATE! REIGNS WILL HEADLINE ANOTHER PPV!


----------



## Boba Fett (Jul 9, 2013)

Vince's favorite Fuckboy. Roman Reigns ....


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

I did really enjoy Roman and Brock at WM 31, though. Very hard hitting match.


----------



## wwe9391 (Aug 31, 2016)

Very big reaction tonight for Roman


----------



## The High King (May 31, 2012)

Reigns has lost on every single PPV since Wrestlemania so he gets a title shot.
This is WWE creative logic.
The fans despise him and its not good heat either


----------



## SureUmm (Dec 4, 2016)

It just hit me like a brick in the face that Reigns is the Drake of WWE.


----------



## Raw-Is-Botchamania (Feb 13, 2015)

"General Manager Kurt Angle will have news on the condition of Braun Strowman later tonight". Kurt Angle: "I don't know what the fuck is going on. Now, proceding with Summerslam ...."


----------



## Joseph92 (Jun 26, 2007)

How is Reigns the number 1 contender??


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

LOL at people still exaggerating Reigns' pops like they're louder than they are....


----------



## 4everEyebrowRaisin (Feb 25, 2012)

Why's he get a shot? He fucking lost :lmao


----------



## Nicky Midss (Apr 29, 2014)

that doesnt even make any sense :lmfao


----------



## Abisial (Mar 5, 2015)

Brock Lesnar was not apart of the attitude era.


----------



## The_Workout_Buddy (Jan 11, 2014)

Wrong Roman, Brock literaally deebuted the night the AE ended.


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

I love this Reigns!!

DUDE GOT BARZZZZZZZZZZZ tonight son!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## KingCosmos (Aug 18, 2013)

Attitude era? Way to just shit on the RA era


----------



## Architect-Rollins (Apr 3, 2016)

Brock's face :lol


----------



## Roxinius (Jul 21, 2014)

wwe9391 said:


> Very big reaction tonight for Roman


We get it you're suckling on his taint


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

That line about Brock never being around to handle Braun was good :mark:


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

"Roman" cheers.. Holy shit.


----------



## wwe9391 (Aug 31, 2016)

EdgeheadStingerfan said:


> LOL at people still exaggerating Reigns' pops like they're louder than they are....


bigger than anyone on the roster


----------



## 307858 (Jul 25, 2014)

WWE so Meta with that Attitude Era reference, admitting today's product sucks!


----------



## SureUmm (Dec 4, 2016)

Oh god they're making Kurt a geek to make Roman look cool.


----------



## TD Stinger (May 9, 2012)

#1 . Brock wasn't in the Attitude Era.

#2 . You attempted MURDER, lol.

This has got to be some of the most backward ass logic I've ever heard.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

"you are never around to"...nice


----------



## Mra22 (May 29, 2014)

Reigns is the best :mark:


----------



## Nicky Midss (Apr 29, 2014)

brock saying shit :mark :mark


----------



## the_hound (Jun 14, 2016)

loooooooool *you don't deserve shit*


----------



## The_Workout_Buddy (Jan 11, 2014)

Brock is talking?

WTF


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Brock always has to get censored when he talks.:lol:done


----------



## NyQuil (Jul 27, 2010)

Lesnar dropping shit on RAW.


----------



## FasihFranck (Jan 26, 2017)

Brock mic skills are better than Roman lol


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Brock dropping that shit bomb :mark:


----------



## TyAbbotSucks (Dec 10, 2013)

Live Mic Brock >>>>>> :kobelol


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

Finally RAW is waking up.... with an hour to go... LOL!


----------



## Boba Fett (Jul 9, 2013)

Brock telling it how it is. Lol


----------



## 307858 (Jul 25, 2014)

I hate Samoa Joe's music. The horns sound like his farts after he eats Chipotle.


----------



## Therapy (Jul 28, 2011)

Brock talking is beautiful..


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Brock shitting on everyone.

:lol


----------



## JDP2016 (Apr 4, 2016)

Watching the home-run derby has taught me that these guys look so different without a cap or helmet.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Really good segment so far.


----------



## KingCosmos (Aug 18, 2013)

Please Joe you got put away by 1 F5 go somewhere


----------



## WrestlingOracle (Jul 6, 2013)

Brock has had like four full lines on a live mic. When is the last time that happened?


----------



## The_Workout_Buddy (Jan 11, 2014)

Man Brock is really motivated, is clear that he only likes to work with heavyweights.


----------



## Mra22 (May 29, 2014)

Brock actually talking?


----------



## Architect-Rollins (Apr 3, 2016)

Brock is so much more entertaining when he actually shit talks people


----------



## TD Stinger (May 9, 2012)

Damn, Brock is actually talking. And actually doing a decent job of it.

Digging this segment.


----------



## Boba Fett (Jul 9, 2013)

ShowStopper said:


> Brock shitting on everyone.
> 
> :lol


 I fucking love it


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

Joe -Brock feels like the real big match.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Really good that they are allowing Lesnar talk.


----------



## wwe9391 (Aug 31, 2016)

Great segment so far


----------



## Mra22 (May 29, 2014)

This is gold


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

This segment is fucking awesome


----------



## NyQuil (Jul 27, 2010)

Heyman. :lol


----------



## Therapy (Jul 28, 2011)

:mark: :mark: This is fucking intense..


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

JOE!!!!!!!

Joe is the REAL big dog!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Joe stole the segment.


----------



## Joseph92 (Jun 26, 2007)

Neither one of these guys should be number 1 contender.


----------



## RamPaige (Jun 10, 2017)

The WWE Universe finally cheers for Roman and all it took was him potentially murdering another WWE Superstar.:tripsblessed


----------



## The High King (May 31, 2012)

brock is hilarious on the mic and owning them all


----------



## TyAbbotSucks (Dec 10, 2013)

This segment :applause


----------



## TD_DDT (Jul 28, 2015)

Fat ass Joe lost and comes out shit talking.


----------



## SureUmm (Dec 4, 2016)

Watch Samoa Joe steal the segment from the Chosen One.


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

Heyman sounds scared of Joe lol

Shit give me Joe-Brock II fuck yes.


----------



## PHX (May 22, 2005)

Talk that shit Joe


----------



## MrJT (Feb 21, 2015)

Strowman interferes next week and we get the 4 way


----------



## TD Stinger (May 9, 2012)

This segment is great.

And again, you LOST Roman.

I hope this leads to a 4 way at Summerslam.


----------



## redban (Feb 16, 2007)

Cool segment --- feels like 3 fellas dishing trash talk in a parking lot or bar.


----------



## KingCosmos (Aug 18, 2013)

Roman goes over Joe...


----------



## WrestlingOracle (Jul 6, 2013)

Some continuity... FYI Joe/Reigns/Brock would be a pretty slick triple threat. Interesting dynamic with all three having that smashmouth style


----------



## the_hound (Jun 14, 2016)

so braun wins last night and gets jack shit, this company


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Very good segment, everyone playing their roles very well.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

HYPE JOE is GOAT.


----------



## Roxinius (Jul 21, 2014)

Yay Joe has to job next week 2nd best thing on raw jobbing to a turd


----------



## Phaedra (Aug 15, 2014)

Joe and Brock have incredible chemistry


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

AWESOME AWESOME segment!


----------



## Stinger Fan (Jun 21, 2006)

Reigns seems out of place in this segment. Joe and Brock stood out big time here, Reigns kind of was...there. It's as if he wasn't necessary


----------



## YankBastard (Apr 29, 2017)

HE SAID SHOT!


----------



## #BadNewsSanta (Sep 26, 2004)

Outside of Reigns promo (except the line about Lesnar never being around, which was a cool line), that was a really good segment. Felt legit when Joe was getting in Lesnar's face.

They're going to do Reigns/Joe next week? Just get this shit out of the way.


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

It's going to be a fatal 4 way with Strowman and Lesnar interfering.


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

Roman goes in on Brock's part-timer status = Finally gets "RO-MAN! RO-MAN!" chants. :lmao

And :mark: at Brock / Joe getting really heated and going nose-to-nose. Good to see Lesnar finally spit some shit on a live mic.


----------



## Kinjx11 (Apr 12, 2016)

that was an awesome promo

Joe is a beast


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Joe stole the segment. Wow. Didn't see that coming.


----------



## TD Stinger (May 9, 2012)

Great segment. But still, the logic of Roman even getting this opportunity is sill asinine.


----------



## safc-scotty (Sep 4, 2014)

Joe was fucking brilliant in that segment, love his intensity. I'd love a fatal 4 way for the title at Summerslam.


----------



## Empress (Jun 24, 2014)

Joe/Roman/Brock was 10/10!


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

ShowStopper said:


> Joe stole the segment.


Facts!


----------



## Mra22 (May 29, 2014)

Braun will interfere next week and cost Roman :/


----------



## Insomnia (Aug 13, 2014)

Good segment!


----------



## Raw-Is-Botchamania (Feb 13, 2015)

Wyatt main event. Oh boy, here comes the half a million drop.


----------



## Ratedr4life (Dec 18, 2008)

I don't think Reigns/Strowman are done with each other, so Braun interferes next week setting up another match at Summerslam with Lesnar/Joe II happening.


----------



## Architect-Rollins (Apr 3, 2016)

Seth in the main event is always a nice bonus.


----------



## 307858 (Jul 25, 2014)

Great promo!
Brock look motivated. He must have been happy knowing he wasn't wasting time with Balor!


----------



## #PushBrayOffACliff (Mar 22, 2016)

Really good segment. Joe was intense as fuck


----------



## wwe9391 (Aug 31, 2016)

Amazing segment.


----------



## The High King (May 31, 2012)

RamPaige said:


> The WWE Universe finally cheers for Roman and all it took was him potentially murdering another WWE Superstar.:tripsblessed


you need to get your hearing checked, he was booed


----------



## Kinjx11 (Apr 12, 2016)

well i guess this it 


going to sleep it's 5 a.m here


----------



## deepelemblues (Sep 26, 2011)

so does graves have diarrhea or is there some other dumb shit going on


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

Stinger Fan said:


> Reigns seems out of place in this segment. Joe and Brock stood out big time here, Reigns kind of was...there. It's as if he wasn't necessary


Yep, he shouldn't have been there.

Joe-Brock is money, both are legit and bring intensity.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Wyatt/Rollins main eventing.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Kurt Angle was all like


----------



## Buhalovski (Jul 24, 2015)

Why Joe isnt atleast few years younger :/


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

I want Braun v Brock.......PERIOD.


----------



## MrJT (Feb 21, 2015)

LET'S DO THIIIIIIIIIIIIS???


----------



## deepelemblues (Sep 26, 2011)

you think joe/brock was awesome there imagine how awesome it would have been if they'd been given enough time for a proper title match last night


----------



## Chris90 (Jun 14, 2011)

Brock and Joe is where it is, Roman instantly became the 3rd wheel when Joe came out.


----------



## wwe9391 (Aug 31, 2016)

ALL 3 men did great in that segment and played their role to a T.


----------



## V-Trigger (Jul 6, 2016)

Holy fuck Joe exposed Roman ass right there. Another whole level of performer.


----------



## Rookie of the Year (Mar 26, 2015)

I got goosebumps when Brock actually got mad and yelled in Joe's face. He's so aloof 99% of the time that it really stood out. Also makes Lesnar vs. Joe II look like the money match, rather than Lesnar vs. Reigns II. I'm hoping WWE realise what they have and put Joe over next week, or book a draw so we get a triple threat of Lesnar vs. Joe vs. Reigns at Summerslam.


----------



## Mra22 (May 29, 2014)

Rollins and Wyatt main eventing? Time to turn this crap off


----------



## #BadNewsSanta (Sep 26, 2004)

Stinger Fan said:


> Reigns seems out of place in this segment. Joe and Brock stood out big time here, Reigns kind of was...there. It's as if he wasn't necessary


Pretty much. Joe/Lesnar/Heyman carried that segment. Lesnar/Joe II feels like a bigger match right now than Lesnar/Reigns II. Still, hope they do the latter at Summerslam and get Reigns' win out of the way. 

Rollins/Wyatt in the main event. Shenanigans or we going to get a bland ending to Raw?


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

#PushBrayOffACliff said:


> Really good segment. Joe was intense as fuck


He really is, man. Def. the MVP of that segment. As a bonus, it was nice to finally hear Brock on the mic. You never really see that anymore.


----------



## MrJT (Feb 21, 2015)

Ratedr4life said:


> I don't think Reigns/Strowman are done with each other, so Braun interferes next week setting up another match at Summerslam with Lesnar/Joe II happening.


nah, fatal 4 way


----------



## wwe9391 (Aug 31, 2016)

Brock vs Reigns is the bigger money match so they will go that route if they chose a singles match and not a fatal 4 way


----------



## The High King (May 31, 2012)

Roman has lost on every ppv since wrestlemania and lost to Braun and gets a title match up
but Braun who won against roman gets nothing.
Joe got a shot at Lesnar and lost clean and he gets a title match up.

This is wwe creative logic.


----------



## KingCosmos (Aug 18, 2013)

ooooo so legit and fake intensity......



Yeah like i'm supposed to get hype when Brock put away Joe with 1 F5. How in the hell is Joe a more legitimate contender when Roman almost went Superman on Brock at Mania until Seth intervened


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

What are the odds of an Ambrose appearance in the main event? And if he does appear, will he help or accidentally cost Seth? Hmm.


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

Chris90 said:


> Brock and Joe is where it is, Roman instantly became the 3rd wheel when Joe came out.


Not hatin' on Roman, but he looked like a "B player" in that segment. 

Joe and Lesnar still carried it to 10/10 though.

Imagine replacing Cena with Reigns in that segment...


----------



## the_hound (Jun 14, 2016)

jesus christ


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

I hope this Graves 'angle' ends soon. Ugh.


----------



## Therapy (Jul 28, 2011)

Kurts gay?


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Kurt finally gonna come out with it, next week.


----------



## Joseph92 (Jun 26, 2007)

I guess Steph is coming back next week?


----------



## #BadNewsSanta (Sep 26, 2004)

... no offense to Angle, but his acting was horrible there.


----------



## WrestlingOracle (Jul 6, 2013)

Oh boy Authority about to take up 45 minutes of screen time a week again?


----------



## magusnova (Jan 3, 2012)

Kurt killed Chris Benoit


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

Kurt Angle and Bayley affair?


----------



## NyQuil (Jul 27, 2010)

wkc_23 said:


> Kurt Angle was all like


This needs more likes.


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

wwe9391 said:


> ALL 3 men did great in that segment and played their role to a T.


 It was glorious how much Roman was overshadowed in that segment :kobelol


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

So we are finally learning what this is all about next week.


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

oh great its the guy that screams constantly


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Really hope that doesn't mean Stephanie is back next week..


----------



## shutupchico (Apr 24, 2007)

angle is not a good actor. GM role was not made for him.


----------



## Mra22 (May 29, 2014)

Next week big nose HHH returns fpalm


----------



## holt_hogan (Jun 28, 2011)

is kurt coming out the closet?


----------



## redban (Feb 16, 2007)

Sounds like Kurt got caught with his pants down or something


----------



## cgs480 (Apr 28, 2016)

Kurt Angle leaked sextape confirmed.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## deepelemblues (Sep 26, 2011)

TITUS BRANDDDDDDDDDDDD


----------



## Architect-Rollins (Apr 3, 2016)

Wasn't the rumor Stephanie was on her back leading up to Summerslam....fpalm


----------



## Switchblade Club (Apr 27, 2017)

Fuck, Steph and Triple will be back soon.

FUCK.


----------



## Phaedra (Aug 15, 2014)

CHAD GABLE IS HIS SON! lol, fuck knows what this shit is going to end up being lol.


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

magusnova said:


> Kurt killed Chris Benoit


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

Oh yay Noam!!! :woo


----------



## 4everEyebrowRaisin (Feb 25, 2012)

Braun just gets nothing, treated like a fucking afterthought :lol


----------



## WWEDivaGirl96 (Oct 31, 2014)

I'm ready to know what Kurt is hiding lol! That segment with Joe, Reigns, Lesnar, Angle, and Heyman was good.


----------



## Joseph92 (Jun 26, 2007)

ShowStopper said:


> Really hope that doesn't mean Stephanie is back next week..


If that is the case I am still trying to figure out why Garves is involved.


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

Why do I have the feeling this Txt stuff is gonna' be the dumbest sh!t of 2017?


----------



## wwe9391 (Aug 31, 2016)

Ace said:


> It was glorious how much Roman was overshadowed in that segment :kobelol


Its gonna be glorious when Roman beats Joe next week and faces Brock at summerslam :kobelol


----------



## cgs480 (Apr 28, 2016)

Wouldn't it make more sense for Crews to be his partner? 

Oh wait cruserweights can't touch the main roster. Never mind.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Raw-Is-Botchamania (Feb 13, 2015)

It's so nice that Kurt always gets these text messages timed perfectly when he stands in front of an interview set.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Steph is clearly coming as is Triple H, wasn't there a rumor about Triple H vs Angle at SummerSlam?


----------



## Therapy (Jul 28, 2011)

Piss break division match...


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

Yes!

I get a preview of Neville vs Cedric Alexander tonight!!!!!


----------



## Abisial (Mar 5, 2015)

Titus :lol


----------



## The High King (May 31, 2012)

the news is Angle was the real father of the hand mae young gave birth to.


----------



## Danjo1986 (Jun 7, 2008)

How nuts would it be if Dixie Carter is brought into this Kurt storyline?


----------



## V-Trigger (Jul 6, 2016)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/884596586059366405
LMFAO


----------



## Phaedra (Aug 15, 2014)

Oh alicia ... keep being you :ha 

love this woman.


----------



## 307858 (Jul 25, 2014)

Alicia: "YOU- have a burger in your nose"

DA FAQ


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Lok said:


> Why do I have the feeling this Txt stuff is gonna' be the dumbest sh!t of 2017?


Nah, don't think nothing will beat that Alexa "This is your life" segment :lol


----------



## Rookie of the Year (Mar 26, 2015)

Alicia Fox: "You have a booger on your nose!"
Cedric: *immediately wipes nose*


----------



## cgs480 (Apr 28, 2016)

Therapy said:


> Piss break division match...





Diva's match already happened. Thankfully we get two piss breaks for this 3 hour program.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Switchblade Club (Apr 27, 2017)

BrotherNero said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/884596586059366405
> LMFAO


Roman lol

Just like "Oh shit"


----------



## Mra22 (May 29, 2014)

I turned this crap off


----------



## V-Trigger (Jul 6, 2016)

Tsvetoslava said:


> Why Joe isnt atleast few years younger :/


Blame Vince McMahon for being a retard 10 years ago.


----------



## 307858 (Jul 25, 2014)

Danjo1986 said:


> How nuts would it be if Dixie Carter is brought into this Kurt storyline?


The Authority vs Kurt Angle and Dixie Carter confirmed!


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

The thought that Steph will likely be back next week depresses me. It's been so nice without her!


----------



## Mysteriobiceps (Jan 31, 2012)

This Kurt Angle text message storyline reminds me of Being The Elite's DM storyline. WWE copying indies!


----------



## SureUmm (Dec 4, 2016)

Rookie of the Year said:


> Alicia Fox: "You have a booger on your nose!"
> Cedric: *immediately wipes nose*


He checked twice. Alicia got in his head just like that.


----------



## redban (Feb 16, 2007)

So what's left? 

Cesaro & Sheamus
Rollins & Wyatt
Maybe some women's filler (Mickie, Emma, Dana)

And that's it?

I'm tempted to say good night.


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

BrotherNero said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/884596586059366405
> LMFAO


Brock looked SHOOK!

Reigns was lookin like, "DAT ninja don't want it Joe... he don't wan't it!"


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Ambrose Girl said:


> The thought that Steph will likely be back next week depresses me. It's been so nice without her!


Yeah she is probably coming to emasculate Angle and show how much of a strong and independent womyn she is.


----------



## JDP2016 (Apr 4, 2016)

*Aaron Judge is the new home run champ.*


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

AARON JUDGE!

:mark: :mark:

I wonder if the HR derby effects the Raw rating.


----------



## IronMan8 (Dec 25, 2015)

Strowman causes a draw next week.

Lesnar vs Reigns vs Joe vs Strowman at Sunmerslam.


----------



## Architect-Rollins (Apr 3, 2016)

This match is dragging.


----------



## Joseph92 (Jun 26, 2007)

JDP2016 said:


> *Aaron Judge is the new home run champ.*


I would be more excited if he played on another team. I can't stand the Yankees!


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

I have a feeling Miz and his crew get involved in the main event to cause interference and Ambrose comes out to "help" Rollins.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Neville had soooo much time to avoid that :lol


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

Even tag teaming with the CW champ, Noam can't get a win lol.


----------



## Raw-Is-Botchamania (Feb 13, 2015)

How is Tozawa NOT Cato from Pink Panther?


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

Tozawa doesn't appeal to me at all.

He's just another marketing tool. 

Unlike Jinder, who has mass appeal!


----------



## deepelemblues (Sep 26, 2011)

if WWE does go to a fatal 4 way for summerslam, all it shows is that they're too dumb to realize keeping joe-lesnar and braun-roman as independent feuds is the far superior choice


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

BrotherNero said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/884596586059366405
> LMFAO





HBKRollins said:


> Roman lol
> 
> Just like "Oh shit"




__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/884597737143943168


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

So Akira gets another title shot. But I think it will be Cedric at SummerSlam who will beat Neville for the title.


----------



## 307858 (Jul 25, 2014)

We need a crusierweight ladder match at Summerslam. That would be sick!


----------



## JDP2016 (Apr 4, 2016)

ShowStopper said:


> AARON JUDGE!
> 
> :mark: :mark:
> 
> I wonder if the HR derby affects the Raw rating.


I wonder the same thing about tomorrow's All-Star game having an affect on SDL's rating.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

The match is next. So, what main events?


----------



## Y2JHOLLA (Sep 26, 2016)

Bray and Seth isn't main eventing? Then what the fuck is?


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

The main event is up next? Damn, this is gonna be kinda long. Even counting commercials.


----------



## deepelemblues (Sep 26, 2011)

ShowStopper said:


> The match is next. So, what main events?


the kurt angle text message adventures quarter-hour


----------



## Architect-Rollins (Apr 3, 2016)

Well I doubt Seth and Bray are getting a half hour match. So I'm not sure what's left after them...


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

Nice to see Titus Worldwide nab a W. Now hopefully the bookers can give Titus and Apollo several wins under their belts in order to further bolster TW's momentum.


----------



## Raw-Is-Botchamania (Feb 13, 2015)

WWE being nice enough to remind me to not watch Smackdown tomorrow with Corbin.


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

This is either gonna be a long match or something is going down lol.


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

heel_turn said:


> The Authority vs Kurt Angle and Dixie Carter confirmed!


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Match will go on for a while and then some fuckery happens at the end with Miz and his crew + Ambrose.


----------



## scshaastin (Feb 24, 2016)

Braaaaauuuuuunnnnn?


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

The Lesnar segment was (great balls of) fire.


----------



## Meeki (Apr 4, 2016)

People still going on about ratings. WWE themselves have said it's all about 'time watched' for them


----------



## deepelemblues (Sep 26, 2011)

Lumpy McRighteous said:


> Nice to see Titus Worldwide nab a W. Now hopefully the bookers can give Titus and Apollo several wins under their belts in order to further bolster TW's momentum.


TITUS BRANDDDDDD HYPE


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

Ambrose Girl said:


> The thought that Steph will likely be back next week depresses me. It's been so nice without her!


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Fuck off with these recaps


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Both the MizTV segment and the Ambrose/Rollins segment felt inconclusive so it probably leads to something on the main event.


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

Charly :mark:


----------



## Architect-Rollins (Apr 3, 2016)

Aside from this match, I actually think Rollins and Wyatt is done. I'm okay with that.


----------



## V-Trigger (Jul 6, 2016)

Ambrose heel turn to end the show?.


----------



## deepelemblues (Sep 26, 2011)

a pre-match interview?!?!?!

whoah.


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

Charly on back to back nights. Mmm


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

You sorta went out there to help Dean, Seth. Stop lying


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Looks like Wyatt's eye poke connected for real last night.


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

EdgeheadStingerfan said:


> Brock looked SHOOK!
> 
> Reigns was lookin like, "DAT ninja don't want it Joe... he don't wan't it!"


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Nice pre match from Seth...again.


----------



## Jay Valero (Mar 13, 2017)

Shut up Shrimpy Rollins. You shouldn't be "exposing" or "hanging" anything, bro.


----------



## Therapy (Jul 28, 2011)

*yawn* Long overly wordy Wyatt promo.. I've never seen these before..


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Bray is talking


----------



## Joseph92 (Jun 26, 2007)

deepelemblues said:


> a pre-match interview?!?!?!
> 
> whoah.


They have to kill some time. There is still a half hour (plus the overtime) til the end of the show.


----------



## deepelemblues (Sep 26, 2011)

Jay Valero said:


> Shut up Shrimpy Rollins. You shouldn't be "exposing" or "hanging" anything, bro.


Harsh


----------



## Demolition119 (Mar 1, 2011)

Meeki said:


> People still going on about ratings. WWE themselves have said it's all about 'time watched' for them


Maybe for them but I am sure USA network has a very different opinion about the matter.


----------



## WrestlingOracle (Jul 6, 2013)

ShowStopper said:


> The match is next. So, what main events?


 It is obvious.Kurt Angle's text message is going to leak an early reveal that through little signs we all missed ( Russo's increased visibility with drama and emailing VKM, Dixie Carter appearing on a WWE production, Bischoff back in good graces, an increase of pole/flag matches, Reigns nearly killing Stroman), the Powers that Be from WCW have returned to take Kurt's job. All part of a bigger scheme of Jeff Jarrett's to attempt a hostile takeover. 

Booker T is going to jump from the announcer's desk into the ring to take on a returning Jeff Jarrett in a San Fransisco 49er match where Jarrett is going to go over. Russo to come out with the baseball bat and Giants jersey, cut an abysmal worked shoot promo and the lights go out!


----------



## Jabez Makaveli (Oct 15, 2015)

Are they still doing Ambrose vs The Miz? End this shit already


----------



## SureUmm (Dec 4, 2016)

In kayfabe, Bray spends so much time thinking about his promo and characters that he loses all his matches :lol


----------



## TD Stinger (May 9, 2012)

Architect-Rollins said:


> Aside from this match, I actually think Rollins and Wyatt is done. I'm okay with that.


I think they'll move to Balor vs. Wyatt after tonight like they planned to originally and they'll do something with Rollins, Ambrose, and Miz going forward. Maybe leading to an eventual Rollins and Ambroe reunion as a team.



BrotherNero said:


> Ambrose heel turn to end the show?.


Don't think so. Not yet anyways. I think they'll have Ambrose and Rollins get back together before they pull something like that.

Wouldn't mind it though, he needs it.


----------



## Switchblade Club (Apr 27, 2017)

Seth win? Dean heel turn?


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

Demolition119 said:


> Maybe for them but I am sure USA network has a very different opinion about the matter.


Correct me if i'm wrong, but last I heard RAW and SDL are USA Networks highest rated shows.


----------



## deepelemblues (Sep 26, 2011)

Joseph92 said:


> They have to kill some time. There is still a half hour (plus the overtime) til the end of the show.


i wasn't criticizing it

wish they did it more


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

All dat black space in those cell phone lights.... ain't nobody there man!


----------



## deepelemblues (Sep 26, 2011)

lol do they really hand out little glowlights or some shit and tell people to hold them up 

hey vince i got a way to save you 10,000 bucks every time wyatt comes out to the ring

tell them to hold up their phones instead


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

This match won't be that long with still Seths' entrance to go and multiple commercial breaks..


----------



## redban (Feb 16, 2007)

Match will start around 10:45. 

10-15 minutes, maybe Miz runs in, Ambrose too. Show over at 11:05.


----------



## Therapy (Jul 28, 2011)

EdgeheadStingerfan said:


> All dat black space in those cell phone lights.... ain't nobody there man!


B-B-B-B-But! Cole told me it was sold out!! Cole never lies!


----------



## Raw-Is-Botchamania (Feb 13, 2015)

Did I get this Story right? Roman Reigns lost the last two matches against Strowman, lost to Joe twice, but is the contender for Lesnar because he declared himself as such, and has a #1 contender match next week DESPITE commiting attempted murder, and Angle, despite being upset about it, apparently can't do anything about it and just gives it to him?


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

So Dean heel turn or a tease of instead? Or as is normal for WWE, neither? :lol


----------



## SureUmm (Dec 4, 2016)

They're giving this match 35 minutes of the show factoring in the pre-match promos.

Hey, it's a 3 hour show, let shit breathe, I like it.k


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

deepelemblues said:


> lol do they really hand out little glowlights or some shit and tell people to hold them up
> 
> hey vince i got a way to save you 10,000 bucks every time wyatt comes out to the ring on a raw
> 
> tell them to hold up their phones instead



You realize cellphones have a flash feature for there cameras that can function as a flashlight right?


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

If Ambrose turns on Seth at the end :banderas


----------



## Architect-Rollins (Apr 3, 2016)

TD Stinger said:


> I think they'll move to Balor vs. Wyatt after tonight like they planned to originally and they'll do something with Rollins, Ambrose, and Miz going forward. Maybe leading to an eventual Rollins and Ambroe reunion as a team.


I think they are going to move towards Rollins and Miz for Summerslam. Maybe it will be a triple threat with Dean. 

Bray vs Finn, for sure. With the Demon making a comeback. Saw that one coming a mile away :lol


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

HBKRollins said:


> Seth win? Dean heel turn?


Please!!!!

If I never get to fugg JoJo, I'll settle for this!


----------



## deepelemblues (Sep 26, 2011)

Mango13 said:


> You realize cellphones have a flash feature for there cameras that can function as a flashlight right?


those lights all have exactly the same color, the same shape

not all cell phone flashlights look identical


----------



## Raw-Is-Botchamania (Feb 13, 2015)

Meeki said:


> People still going on about ratings. WWE themselves have said it's all about 'time watched' for them


They also say they put smiles on faces, yet every champion in the company is a heel.


----------



## JDP2016 (Apr 4, 2016)

Mango13 said:


> You realize cellphones have a flash feature for there cameras that can function as a flashlight right?


Or they can just download a free flashlight app.


----------



## TD Stinger (May 9, 2012)

Architect-Rollins said:


> I think they are going to move towards Rollins and Miz for Summerslam. Maybe it will be a triple threat with Dean.
> 
> Bray vs Finn, for sure. With the Demon making a comeback. Saw that one coming a mile away :lol


I don't think they would have kept Ambrose involved and done the little thing backstage with Rollins if he wasn't going to be apart of the match.

I got my money on a 3 way at Summerslam. Funny enough it looks like we'll see a bunch of multiman matches at Summerslam this year.


----------



## isthistaken (Apr 21, 2015)

so the tag team champs just left off the show?

need like 4 recaps of the ambulance thing and they can't make time for a heel promo?

k


----------



## JokersLastLaugh (Jan 25, 2016)

I hope Dean turns on Seth and gets to bet him up for months like Seth did to Dean when he turned on the Shield.


----------



## Demolition119 (Mar 1, 2011)

Mango13 said:


> Correct me if i'm wrong, but last I heard RAW and SDL are USA Networks highest rated shows.


Rating are steadily falling. The reason we have this sorry excuse of a brand split is because USA not being happy with Smackdown's ratings. A year later Smackdown has right at or worse ratings now then before when the show wasn't live or had the brand split.


----------



## Jay Valero (Mar 13, 2017)

Demolition119 said:


> Maybe for them but I am sure USA network has a very different opinion about the matter.


E gonna get demolished in the next contract negotiations.


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

JDP2016 said:


> Or they can just download a free flashlight app.


and the flashlight app uses the flash for the camera.


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)




----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

i was out for a moment, Roman about to get his win back next week right?


----------



## redban (Feb 16, 2007)

Raw-Is-Botchamania said:


> They also say they put smiles on faces, yet every champion in the company is a heel.


Naomi and Brock are faces


----------



## Mhirn3 (Dec 22, 2008)

So a thumb to the eye is now "controversial" and sets up rematches now?


----------



## scshaastin (Feb 24, 2016)

Commercials were long enough for Bray to take a nap in the corner


----------



## Raw-Is-Botchamania (Feb 13, 2015)

Why are these two fighting again?


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

I still can't believe Bray is a former champion, just lol


----------



## SureUmm (Dec 4, 2016)

Kurt Angle's journey is a heartwarming story of a man realizing that the company is always right, and finding comfort in conformity.


----------



## Frost99 (Apr 24, 2006)

Raw-Is-Botchamania said:


> Did I get this Story right? Roman Reigns lost the last two matches against Strowman, lost to Joe twice, but is the contender for Lesnar because he declared himself as such, and has a #1 contender match next week DESPITE commiting attempted murder, and Angle, despite being upset about it, apparently can't do anything about it and just gives it to him?


#WWELogic #REGINS-A-MANIA 







I hope & pray for at least a Fatal 4 Way if Roman has to go over at least give me three other people to watch and I can at least enjoy the match until it's final bell.


----------



## JokersLastLaugh (Jan 25, 2016)

The worst part about watching live is that you can't fast forward through Bray shit.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Aggressive Seth. Whoa.


----------



## SureUmm (Dec 4, 2016)

Raw-Is-Botchamania said:


> Why are these two fighting again?


Seth wants to win some matches and continue redeeming himself of his past transgressions, and possibly gain a title opportunity.

Meanwhile, Bray is concerned with various Gods and goblins and the like.


----------



## Mhirn3 (Dec 22, 2008)

Raw-Is-Botchamania said:


> Why are these two fighting again?


"Controversial" thumb to the eye


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

That superkick would've made HBK proud.

:hbk1


----------



## Lavidavi35 (Jan 27, 2016)

TD Stinger said:


> I don't think they would have kept Ambrose involved and done the little thing backstage with Rollins if he wasn't going to be apart of the match.
> 
> I got my money on a 3 way at Summerslam. Funny enough it looks like we'll see a bunch of multiman matches at Summerslam this year.


Yes. 3 Way at Summerslam. Seth wins (maybe even have him pin Ambrose). Miz gets his rematch. Seth retains then Ambrose attacks him after the match. There ya go. The heel turn we've been waiting damn near 2 years for.


----------



## Raw-Is-Botchamania (Feb 13, 2015)

That was the first ever Suicide Shove.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Nice block by Bray there on the suicide dive. Don't think I've seen anyone in WWE do that before.


----------



## Jay Valero (Mar 13, 2017)

Are they taking the injured hand gimmick from Owens-Jericho?


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Jay Valero said:


> Are they taking the injured hand gimmick from Owens-Jericho?


HBK/Mankind from '96.


----------



## Mhirn3 (Dec 22, 2008)

RANDOM COLE YELLING WORDS!


----------



## SureUmm (Dec 4, 2016)

havent seen much hand work in wrestling lately. Good stuff Rollins


----------



## I drink and I know things (Feb 7, 2010)

I hope Oney Lorcan debuts tonight.


----------



## JokersLastLaugh (Jan 25, 2016)

I drink and I know things said:


> I hope Oney Lorcan debuts tonight.


LOL WHY? That guy is such a dirty geek. Even if he put on pants he'd still be hideous.


----------



## Jabez Makaveli (Oct 15, 2015)

Bray vs Seth again? Nobody wanna see this shit


----------



## Y2JHOLLA (Sep 26, 2016)

I keep saying it, but these two have awesome chemistry.


----------



## JDP2016 (Apr 4, 2016)

I could watch Jessica Mendoza and Jennie Finch all day.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Crowd doing the fucking wave in this match :lol


----------



## Raw-Is-Botchamania (Feb 13, 2015)

Fans bored out of their mind. :lmao


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Bray Wyatt exciting the crowd with that long resthold..


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

LOL is Bray that boring? :lol


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Damn the crowd doing the wave?


----------



## Mhirn3 (Dec 22, 2008)

wkc_23 said:


> Crowd doing the fucking wave in this match :lol


I can just hear Cole now "guys look at how wild and into this matchup THE wwe UNIVERSE is TONIGHT!"


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

Ban the wave.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Lets go Rollins chant.

:mark:


----------



## SureUmm (Dec 4, 2016)

Shouldn't the hand injury keep Bray from doing a move like this?


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Great DDT sell


----------



## Architect-Rollins (Apr 3, 2016)

Rollins always makes a DDT look absolutely devastating.


----------



## Rookie of the Year (Mar 26, 2015)

That Bray DDT was SICK!


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

Jesus that DDT


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

Yeah that DDT looked really good cos Seth is an amazing seller.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Rollins sells DDTs like death. Love it.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Great DDT and sell from Seth.


----------



## Y2JHOLLA (Sep 26, 2016)

Seth greatly over as usual.


----------



## I drink and I know things (Feb 7, 2010)

JokersLastLaugh said:


> LOL WHY? That guy is such a dirty geek. Even if he put on pants he'd still be hideous.


I just feel like looking at Oney Lorcan...


----------



## SureUmm (Dec 4, 2016)

Rollins is steady getting better as a face. The difference from last fall is significant.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Loud Lets Go Rollins chants.

:mark:


----------



## The_Workout_Buddy (Jan 11, 2014)

That was not Heath Slater finisher?


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

Those let's go Rollins chants make me smile so much


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Seth with some major hang time there. Damn.


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

deepelemblues said:


> TITUS BRANDDDDDD HYPE


Word. O'Neil's done great in this role and he deserves to be rewarded for his efforts. I'd love to see him manage Tozawa towards the CW Title *and* win the tag titles with Apollo, just to show that Titus Worldwide is worth millions of dollahz.

:vince$


----------



## Lothario (Jan 17, 2015)

Bray donning deadlocks to hide his thinning hair was pretty crafty.


----------



## Architect-Rollins (Apr 3, 2016)

Rollins looks to be back to the size he was before his first injury. Much better for his style of wrestling. Compared to the size he was when he returned in 2016.


----------



## Y2JHOLLA (Sep 26, 2016)

Loving this match


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

Dean is def turning heel on Rollins tonight.

Or someone debuts and attacks Rollins...


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Wyatt sold the blockbuster really well there.


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

Rollins stealing Ambrose moves.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

This is way better than their GBOF match.


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/884605716945932289


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

These 2 really have good chemistry. Too bad creative couldn't hook them up with a good story. Idiots.


----------



## Lavidavi35 (Jan 27, 2016)

EdgeheadStingerfan said:


> Dean is def turning heel on Rollins tonight.
> 
> Or someone debuts and attacks Rollins...


No. Not tonight. But by or right after Summerslam. Slow burn it. Keep the speculation open.


----------



## Y2JHOLLA (Sep 26, 2016)

THAT MATCH!

Best sister abigail ever.


----------



## wwe9391 (Aug 31, 2016)

Bray wins again :ha


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Back to back W's against Rollins. Wow.


----------



## Architect-Rollins (Apr 3, 2016)

Head butt right to the bad eye, ouch.


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

Wyatt with back to back victories? has hell frozen over?


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Wow.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

This match has been better than the one they had last night and it is nice to see they both actually connected and are showing good chemistry.


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

I think Seth has had the best matches with Bray out of all the Shield members. That was better than the match last night.

Bray actually won again?????


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

Back-to-back wins for Team Fatty over Team Crossfit! :woo


----------



## Jay Valero (Mar 13, 2017)

BRAY!!!!!


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Wyatt winning two straight? That doesn't even sound right.


----------



## redban (Feb 16, 2007)

Wow -- 2 straight wins from Wyatt. This one arguably clean.


----------



## Lothario (Jan 17, 2015)

Damn. Two wins for Bray which means he's being fattened up and prepped for slaughter. Who are they feeding him to at Summerslam?


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

Did Bray Wyatt just win a feud?


----------



## Demolition119 (Mar 1, 2011)

ShowStopper said:


> These 2 really have good chemistry. Too bad creative couldn't hook them up with a good story. Idiots.


Most chemistry I have seen Wyatt have with anyone since Bryan.


----------



## TD Stinger (May 9, 2012)

Turned into a real hot match down the stretch. Weird to see Bray get 2 wins in a row against Seth.

But Bray could use the momentum and Rollins can afford to take the losses.


----------



## Dangerous Nemesis (Jul 20, 2016)

Wow, Rollins gets pinned again. Better than making Wyatt look like a fool again, I guess.

On to feuding with Miz, Seth.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Bray actually won a feud. I can't fucking believe it.


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

Dean will either come for the save or to attack Rollins... after fighting off Miz and co.

Hmmmm.....


----------



## Empress (Jun 24, 2014)

Is Dean gonna turn heel now?


----------



## Architect-Rollins (Apr 3, 2016)

Well looks like Rollins vs Bray is done now.


----------



## the_hound (Jun 14, 2016)

oh look its ambrose


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Called it.


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

lmfao Dean went to town on the Miz with that chair.


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

Ahhh the infamous chair!


----------



## Architect-Rollins (Apr 3, 2016)

Rollins, Ambrose, and the Miz...I'm intrigued now.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Ah, so that's why he lost.

Great match! Seth is back from an in ring standpoint. That's not even up for discussion anymore.


----------



## wwe9391 (Aug 31, 2016)

Dean and Seth really need each other so this is a good move for them


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

Kurt Angle gay love story?


----------



## Prayer Police (Sep 27, 2012)

The Miztourage the best faction currently in the WWE?


----------



## Therapy (Jul 28, 2011)

Dixie and Kurt in a relationship?


----------



## Joseph92 (Jun 26, 2007)

Sounds like Kurt has a secret lover.


----------



## Jay Valero (Mar 13, 2017)

Well that was as lame as everything Amblows does.


----------



## Xenoblade (Nov 26, 2015)

omg is this really a gay storyline for kurt angle?


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Dixie Carter on the phone with Kurt


----------



## RamPaige (Jun 10, 2017)




----------



## TD Stinger (May 9, 2012)

Headliner said:


> Wyatt winning two straight? That doesn't even sound right.


Don't worry. It will all be set right when he loses to Balor at Summerslam. That's my prediction as of now.


----------



## HiddenFlaw (Jan 29, 2014)

its dixie


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

So is Kurt having an affair with Steph?


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

I guess then Rollins challenges Miz for the IC title.

Oh and that rumor about a love triangle between Angle, Steph and Triple H seems like it will happen :lol


----------



## Lothario (Jan 17, 2015)

Axel & Bo vs Dean & Rollins next Monday. Dunno where it leads to but hopefully Seth vs Ambrose at SS. More than likely Miz/Rollins though. Wouldn't surprise me to see Reigns get involved eventually as the third man.


----------



## SureUmm (Dec 4, 2016)

I really want this to be that Chad Gable is Kurt's bastard son.


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

"I Love You, Baby Girl"


----------



## Joseph92 (Jun 26, 2007)

Therapy said:


> Dixie and Kurt in a relationship?


Isn't Dixie with TNA?


----------



## the_hound (Jun 14, 2016)

fuck it, we all know its steph however i'm putting this out there its either steph or its..........DIXIE CARTER


----------



## MOBELS (Dec 29, 2010)

Dixie Carter's coming to RAW next week :fuckyeah :fuckyeah :fuckyeah 

Kurt/Dixie v HHH/Steph :mark :mark :mark


----------



## Steve Black Man (Nov 28, 2015)

Oh God. Who is Kurt fucking? :lol


----------



## scshaastin (Feb 24, 2016)

It all makes sense now. The storyline will be Kurt angle is in love with Dixie Carter


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

I knew Dean cared about Seth 

Though when I saw he had a chair, I had a flashback to the night of the betrayal...

But Dean was going nuts with that chair :lmao


----------



## Architect-Rollins (Apr 3, 2016)

Solid main event tonight. Rollins looked good. I'm fine with him losing to Bray. Not going to damage him too much, besides Bray needed those wins back. Looks like Rollins is finally move into IC title territory, I'm fine with that. Looking forward to him and The Miz feuding, and whatever else is going to go down with Seth and Dean.


----------



## deepelemblues (Sep 26, 2011)

Headliner said:


> So is Kurt having an affair with Steph?


we can only hope that it's true it's damn true

kurt angle stealing triple h's woman now he's gonna steal triple h's future running the wwe would be decently :mark:


----------



## The_Workout_Buddy (Jan 11, 2014)

I don't want to especulate about "who" will be the one Kurt Angle was talking on the phone because I know some dirtsheet will screw the surprise anyway.


----------



## wwe9391 (Aug 31, 2016)

Its Steph that Kurt is in love with


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

I could definitely see a triple threat match at SS for the IC Title: Miz, Dean, Seth. Sign me up.


----------



## V-Trigger (Jul 6, 2016)

THAT WAS IT.

lmfao.


----------



## GREEK FREAK (May 17, 2012)

I wonder who Angles gay lover is gonna be?


----------



## Rookie of the Year (Mar 26, 2015)

That Rollins/Wyatt main event shit all over their GBOF match by a considerable amount. Not too keen of this half-assed Shield vs. Miztourage feud, that better not be their Summerslam plan.

Angle and Steph had an affair? Or Angle and Dixie Carter? Fuck knows. Just hope it leads to Angle wrestling. I've suspected Angle vs. HHH at Summerslam since this whole storyline started, but I'm starting to question myself a little. I've enjoyed the story though.


----------



## deepelemblues (Sep 26, 2011)

THE BIG DOG said:


> I wonder who Angles gay lover is gonna be?


zombie chyna 

or steph wearing a strapon


----------



## MrJT (Feb 21, 2015)

the_hound said:


> fuck it, we all know its steph however i'm putting this out there its either steph or its..........DIXIE CARTER


gotta pick one

i'm sayin it's steph


----------



## TD Stinger (May 9, 2012)

Was nice to finally see some agression in this Dean vs. Miz feud with those chair shots. Shame it's about 2 months too late. But regardless, I'm interested to see where this Rollins/Ambrose thing goes.

Overall good show but like always a good amount of filler.


----------



## Architect-Rollins (Apr 3, 2016)

Is Kurt having an affair with Stephanie? :lol


----------



## Empress (Jun 24, 2014)

Lothario said:


> Axel & Bo vs Dean & Rollins next Monday. Dunno where it leads to but hopefully Seth vs Ambrose at SS. More than likely Miz/Rollins though. Wouldn't surprise me to see Reigns get involved eventually as the third man.


It's amazing what a segment will do. The Dean Ambrose I have always loved showed up tonight. First in the backstage segment when he told Seth to go screw himself and then when he came swinging that chair like the madman he is. He still cares! He just needed a reason. You can tell that Dean was feeling it tonight. No going through the motions. 

Kurt better be having an affair with either Dixie Carter or Corey Graves.


----------



## Joseph92 (Jun 26, 2007)

scshaastin said:


> It all makes sense now. The storyline will be Kurt angle is in love with Dixie Carter


So why is Graves in this storyline? He gets the same texts as Kurt.


----------



## Raw-Is-Botchamania (Feb 13, 2015)

Corey Graves with new Security Camera footage next week.

:book


----------



## deepelemblues (Sep 26, 2011)

Joseph92 said:


> So why is Graves in this storyline? He gets the same texts as Kurt.


dixie is in love with graves too

scott hall's fantasy has finally come true, dixie is banging all the guys backstage


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

Ambrose Girl said:


> I knew Dean cared about Seth
> 
> Though when I saw he had a chair, I had a flashback to the night of the betrayal...
> 
> But Dean was going nuts with that chair :lmao




__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/884609424463020033


----------



## altreineirialx (Sep 20, 2016)

Sable


----------



## lagofala (Jun 22, 2016)

Plot twist. ITS PAIGE!


----------



## Y2JHOLLA (Sep 26, 2016)

Really good show. Only real negatives I'd say was the women segment and Goldust/Truth.


----------



## DammitChrist (Apr 3, 2016)

Highlights of Raw:

- Hardy Boyz/Club pre-match segment

- Revival attacks Hardy Boyz post-match

- The Miz/Maryse/Bo Dallas/Curtis Axel/Dean Ambrose/Seth Rollins segment + attack

- Seth Rollins/Dean Ambrose backstage segment

- Kurt Angle/Brock Lesnar/Paul Heyman/Roman Reigns/Samoa Joe segment

- Bray Wyatt vs Seth Rollins

- Dean Ambrose saves Seth Rollins from post-match ambush by The Miz/Bo Dallas/Curtis Axel


----------



## WrestlingOracle (Jul 6, 2013)

I have a feeling that "I love you" rules Steph out of this unless it was an platonic statement, but this is 'rasslin. Seeing how obsessed Steph is with balancing the power of her kayfabe character yet making the machine paints her as altruistic as possible out of the ring, I just cannot see her running an affair angle. Might be overthinking that, but "WWE's power couple" is a narrative I think Steph is all in on. 

This could very well turn into something that we would see if R Kelly was on the booking team.


----------



## Architect-Rollins (Apr 3, 2016)

ShowStopper said:


> I could definitely see a triple threat match at SS for the IC Title: Miz, Dean, Seth. Sign me up.


Which will probably be an awesome match. Seth thrives in triple threats. His with The Miz and Balor was good. Throw Dean in there, and when he actually cares he performers well, should be great.


----------



## The_Workout_Buddy (Jan 11, 2014)

LOL if Dixie Carter debuts on WWE next week.

If that happens then they should just rename RAW to iMPACT! now that GFW is not using the name.

Samoa Joe going after the world title, Kurt and Dixie Carter storyline. Why don't they just sign Mike Tenay already?


----------



## 307858 (Jul 25, 2014)

WrestlingOracle said:


> I have a feeling that "I love you" rules Steph out of this. Seeing how obsessed Steph is with balancing the power of her kayfabe character yet making the machine paints her as altruistic as possible out of the ring, I just cannot see her running an affair angle.
> 
> This could very well turn into something that we would see if R Kelly was on the booking team.




R Kelly wrote the hip hopera "Trapped in the Closet". That was better storytelling than WWE creative's work in years. 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zFosUj6A22c


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Architect-Rollins said:


> Which will probably be an awesome match. Seth thrives in triple threats. His with The Miz and Balor was good. Throw Dean in there, and when he actually cares he performers well, should be great.


Agreed. And Seth is definitely back from an in-ring standpoint. He's been on fire this year in the ring.


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

lagofala said:


> Plot twist. ITS PAIGE!


----------



## Architect-Rollins (Apr 3, 2016)

ShowStopper said:


> Agreed. And Seth is definitely back from an in-ring standpoint. He's been on fire this year in the ring.


Oh 100%!


----------



## Joseph92 (Jun 26, 2007)

The_Workout_Buddy said:


> LOL if Dixie Carter debuts on WWE next week.
> 
> If that happens then they should just rename RAW to iMPACT! now that GFW is not using the name.
> 
> Samoa Joe going after the world title, Kurt and Dixie Carter storyline. Why don't they just sign Mike Tenay already?


Mike Tenay would be a vast improvement on commentary.


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

altreineirialx said:


> Sable


----------



## WrestlingOracle (Jul 6, 2013)

The_Workout_Buddy said:


> LOL if Dixie Carter debuts on WWE next week.
> 
> If that happens then they should just rename RAW to iMPACT! now that GFW is not using the name.
> 
> Samoa Joe going after the world title, Kurt and Dixie Carter storyline. Why don't they just sign Mike Tenay already?


Don West as a heel commentator and network pitchman seems like Vince Mcmahon's wet dream commentator. Probably the one guy that can out-promote Cole on a headset.


----------



## DammitChrist (Apr 3, 2016)

Architect-Rollins said:


> Which will probably be an awesome match. Seth thrives in triple threats. His with The Miz and Balor was good. Throw Dean in there, and when he actually cares he performers well, should be great.


I'm thinking maybe Seth Rollins and Dean Ambrose eventually become a tag team once they're finished with the IC title match after being reluctant about their partnership (kinda like Cesaro and Sheamus last year). 

Because neither men have much to do, they can team up together since the Raw division desperately needs another tag team to add more depth. They can possibly have some classic matches with Cesaro/Sheamus, Hardy Boyz, and the Revival over the rest of this year. 

Eventually, Ambrose turns on Rollins next spring to set up their Wrestlemania 34 match with their roles reversed. That match is good enough to be on the grand stage :mark:

Anyways, that's just my thoughts. Whether they're a tag team or rivals, I'm interested to see what Seth Rollins and Dean Ambrose will do. They have great chemistry together


----------



## Raw-Is-Botchamania (Feb 13, 2015)

The_Workout_Buddy said:


> LOL if Dixie Carter debuts on WWE next week.
> 
> If that happens then they should just rename RAW to iMPACT! now that GFW is not using the name.
> 
> Samoa Joe going after the world title, Kurt and Dixie Carter storyline. Why don't they just sign Mike Tenay already?


To replace JBL? I'm all for it.


----------



## Architect-Rollins (Apr 3, 2016)

DammitC said:


> I'm thinking maybe Seth Rollins and Dean Ambrose eventually become a tag team once they're finished with the IC title match after being reluctant about their partnership (kinda like Cesaro and Sheamus last year).
> 
> Because neither men have much to do, they can team up together since the Raw division desperately needs another tag team to add more depth. They can possibly have some classic matches with Cesaro/Sheamus, Hardy Boyz, and the Revival over the rest of this year.
> 
> ...


Solid idea. I would love to see Seth get an IC title reign. But the tag division is in need of another babyface team, that is legit. That would be the perfect way for Ambrose to turn heel.Audience gets invested in them as a team, then Dean pulls the rug out from everyone. There is potential there.


----------



## Lavidavi35 (Jan 27, 2016)

DammitC said:


> I'm thinking maybe Seth Rollins and Dean Ambrose eventually become a tag team once they're finished with the IC title match after being reluctant about their partnership (kinda like Cesaro and Sheamus last year).
> 
> Because neither men have much to do, they can team up together since the Raw division desperately needs another tag team to add more depth. They can possibly have some classic matches with Cesaro/Sheamus, Hardy Boyz, and the Revival over the rest of this year.
> 
> ...


You know, that's actually not a terrible idea. A good stage for them both to reignite their rivalry is definitely Mania. Slow burn of slow burns. Genius, slow storytelling. Ambrose playing the field and being buddy buddy for a while, crowd gets invested in this 'reunion' only for Ambrose to catch Seth off guard like Seth did to him and unleash all the emotions he never got over toward Seth. Honestly wouldn't mind waiting for the heel turn that way. 

However, I honestly don't see that being the way they go with this and waiting that long. My money is on Seth winning the IC Title and Ambrose snapping on him right after Summerslam, getting sick of Seth's sudden 'good, righteous savior' act and wanting to remind everyone that he never forgave nor forgotten what Seth put him through. I'm fine with either, let's just rejoice that Ambrose is actually gonna turn heel in the foreseeable future!!!


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

I love the Rollins/Ambrose duo, but really, really not a fan of Ambrose solo or working with anyone else...yet.


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

Dean showed fire tonight. It happened right when he's put into an angle with Seth, who is basically his wrestling soulmate. I hope this is gonna be awesome and WWE doesn't fuck it up.

I love the tag team idea though, if Dean and Seth won the tag titles, Dean would have the traditional Grand Slam cos he only needs tag titles to complete it :mark:


----------



## The Traditionalist (Oct 28, 2015)

Maryse, Axel and Bo really did deserve those Mizzies. :grin2: I thoroughly enjoyed the Lesnar/Reigns/Samoa Joe segment. Brock gets even better when he speaks for himself. The butting of heads between Brock and Joe really showcased the bad blood/animosity that's being built up. Angle constantly having to separate the different pairings was a nice touch. I liked the banter between Joe and Reigns. I'm looking forward to watching the two Samoans beat the crap out of each other next week. The three-way text messaging including Angle and Graves has me intrigued. The Bonus for next week's RAW will be the culmination of that storyline. (Y)


----------



## Bink77 (Nov 9, 2014)

Abisial said:


> That's not a brand split problem, it's a WWE problem. It was no different pre-Brand split


Bullshit i went to raw in dallas Oct 2015 and it was almost full capacity. Shit has gone way downhill even since then...


----------



## Rookie of the Year (Mar 26, 2015)

Just gonna throw something out there, just watched Angle's WWE 24 doco, and it's going to be quite jarring if the reveal next week is a romance/affair story, when a large portion of the doco focused on Angle as a loving family man. WWE routinely says "fuck kayfabe" nowadays, so that might make it a little difficult to suspend disbelief right after WWE put this 24 out there.


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

The story is going to be about Kurt having an illegitimate child.


----------



## starsfan24 (Dec 4, 2016)

It better be Gable.


----------



## Captain Edd (Dec 14, 2011)

So what I learned from this is that if you attempt to murder someone you get a number one contender match. 

And I marked for the Hardys teasing the Broken gimmick


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

*I've never seen anything like this in 20 years of watching professional wrestling:

 https://twitter.com/i/web/status/884621408550047745
Face no sells monster heel to illegally cheap shot and chase down a tagged out opponent to the point where commentary had to remind you what the rules are.
*


----------



## Empress (Jun 24, 2014)

Rookie of the Year said:


> Just gonna throw something out there, just watched Angle's WWE 24 doco, and it's going to be quite jarring if the reveal next week is a romance/affair story, when a large portion of the doco focused on Angle as a loving family man. WWE routinely says "fuck kayfabe" nowadays, so that might make it a little difficult to suspend disbelief right after WWE put this 24 out there.


I've heard nothing but good things about this special. I'm looking forward to watching it tomorrow. But these specials seem to exist in their own world.

There was a great special on Seth Rollins last year and made him out to be so sympathetic, fighting back against injury to return. Still, they kept him as a heel and just wasted the good will.


----------



## lagofala (Jun 22, 2016)

Angle having a weird relationship with Bayley. That's why Graves is spooked.


----------



## squarebox (Nov 6, 2015)

I'm gonna watch RAW this week. I have no idea why, but I am.


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

lagofala said:


> Angle having a weird relationship with Bayley. That's why Graves is spooked.


 Bayley is Kurt and Dixies kid :dead2


----------



## squarebox (Nov 6, 2015)

Dat Big Cass promo. Better than any promo Roman, your future FOTC, has cut his entire WWE career.


----------



## CenaBoy4Life (Jul 31, 2013)

starsfan24 said:


> It better be Gable.


Jordan and the Mom is Sharmelle.


----------



## xio8ups (Nov 6, 2015)

Man this show sucked some "great balls"


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

Not going to lie. Really enjoyed Raw. 

I thought Cass provided a solid promo to start it off. They're basically telling him to go out there to sink or swim. I'd say he's floating right now. No idea why they'd send Show out there to attack him though. Should have had Cass walk off for more heat and attack Show from behind backstage later in the show. That's Cass' game right? Attacking people from behind. 

Enjoyed the subtle tease from Ambrose during the Miz/Ambrose/Rollins segment. Definitely thought he was whacking Rollins at the end of the show. 

Joe/Lesnar/Reigns promo was the best part of the show. Intense, believability and three men who the crowd react to. It's quite amazing that three weeks of solid booking has looked to make Joe a made man. 

Not feeling the Kurt Angle storyline yet. But they're trying. This has been going on for weeks. I guess it'll all come clearer next week. I swear the heat that will rain down if Stephanie's music hits :lol

Keep it up Raw


----------



## chronoxiong (Apr 1, 2005)

Big Cass kicks off RAW with a good promo. The rumors about Big Show being his first new opponent turned out to be true with Big Show coming out to confront him. Still don't understand why the Hardyz lost to Sheamus/Cesaro with Sheamus being away to film a movie soon. Gallows/Anderson got a much needed win though. 

Miz TV segment was funny until Ambrose came out. Can these guys stop feuding already? Oh wait, Rollins is entering the feud too. All the Shield members are faces now. That's right. Or is Roman Reigns a heel? The fans were chanting his name in that cool Reigns/Lesnar/Joe segment. Lesnar was hilarious when he was on the mic. Wonder if this is on the script or him just improvising because he is Brock. 

I do wonder if Sasha legit hates Alexa. Interesting tag team rematch and I was wondering the point of it until Bayley got the win for her team. Bayley got a win! Speaking of a guy who hardly wins, Bray Wyatt defeated Seth Rollins in back to back nights. He finally won a feud for once. Shocker. Lastly, we will finally see the conclusion to this Angle sideplot next week. I'm thinking someone (and his wife) is going to return.


----------



## DoubtGin (Nov 24, 2013)

Roman felt out of place in that Lesnar segment.


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)




----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

DoubtGin said:


> Roman felt out of place in that Lesnar segment.


Only in the sense that he doesn't deserve a title shot. I thought when engaged, he was fine. 

The heat was on Lesnar/Joe though. Reigns just let them go at it.


----------



## BulletClubFangirl (Jan 30, 2016)

Was Roman portrayed as a heel? I fell asleep during Cass's promo.


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

Why the hell is Miz v Ambrose continuing? 

And another mini Shield reunion...eugh. Revolting.

The Mizzies segment was really good though until Ambrose came out, part of thats just the fact they're still feuding and the rest is that Ambrose is treading water thesedays doing nothing.

The womens division is such a joke. Why did Alexa go full Lesnar against Bayley and just crush her only to then be unable to win any matches since? Its such inconsistent booking. Bayley beating her now just feels dumb, and they need to keep Nia out of these matches where she's so irrelevant and just there to make up the numbers. Kills her monster aura.


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

The Reigns/Lesnar/Angle/Heyman/Joe segment was pretty great. I loved that they let Lesnar talk a little more too again. It also all felt natural from them, rather than over scripted and using the same old words and phrases that they usually trot out. It was intense, esp as soon as Joe come down and again, he and Brock were great.

"You don't deserve shit" :brock

Thought the crowd were pretty good most of the night too tbh.


----------



## Shaun_27 (Apr 12, 2011)

The Brock/Joe/Roman/Heyman/Angle segment was absoloute gold. One of the best promos in a long time.


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

Brock/Reigns/Joe segment was pretty intense. I wanted all three to all start fighting each other.


----------



## Alright_Mate (Jul 21, 2014)

Just got round to watching, another episode which had some very watchable moments. A few seeds were planted throughout the night, hopefully some come to fruition.

I'm a bit unsure of Cass ATM, his promo work one minute sounds convincing then the next he doesn't, his intensity is like a yo-yo. Big Show coming out was obvious.

Balor vs Samson was solid, good psychology shown. Aftermath, Balor getting close to Hardyz, Anderson & Gallows then coming out, this best lead to something.

Hardyz taking another loss, more teasing of the broken gimmick. Really happy to see The Revival back.

GOAT Miz at his best again. Rollins vs Miz going forward? Ambrose can do one. Backstage segment and aftermath of main event, is this leading to a Ambrose/Rollins reunion or an Ambrose heel turn?

Lesnar, Joe and Reigns segment, HOLY FUCKING SHIT WAS THAT INTENSE. One of the best segments of the year, three men like that talking shit to one another, wonderful! Raw has this going on at the top, Smackdown has Jobber Jinder :lol

Skipped the Women, Cruiserweights and Goldust/Truth.

Decent episode with some decent highlights, less filler again too.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Eva MaRIHyse said:


> Why the hell is Miz v Ambrose continuing?


This was not clear last night, for all we know Miz starts a feud with Rollins next week.


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

I enjoy Lesnar being very blunt to Reigns.


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

What did he say at the end? "You don't deserve shit......from me?

Oh and they spent all night advertising an update regarding Strowman. And all we got at the end was Angle saying he's obviously not there but the show must go on......so here's Brock Lesnar.


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

Brock said:


> What did he say at the end? "You don't deserve shit......from me?


Starting at 2:00


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

PaigeLover said:


> Starting at 2:00


Yeah i saw it but couldn't make out what exactly he said at the end because of the bleep. I thought he said 'man' at first.


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

Dolorian said:


> This was not clear last night, for all we know Miz starts a feud with Rollins next week.


Possibly. Ambrose's involvement in both Miz appearances suggest its still going on though. There is the issue of Bray vs. Rollins, though maybe thats done with Bray 2-0 up. Seems like Ambrose would probably still loiter around even if Miz does feud with Rollins. I could easily see a triple threat match between the three of them.

Now wouldn't be the worst time for Miz to feud with Rollins though as WWE aren't really protecting him lately. And at least its a relatively big feud. Its the only thing with Miz, I'm very pessimistic with his feud options because he either feuds with someone the WWE loves where Miz has a very tiny chance of getting even decent booking (see the first two months of this latest Ambrose/Miz feud) or he feuds with someone WWE dont care about and becomes irrelevant.


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

Brock said:


> Yeah i saw it but couldn't make out what exactly he said at the end because of the bleep. I thought he said 'man' at first.


Knowing Brock he probably called a him B*tch or something of that nature.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Eva MaRIHyse said:


> Possibly. Ambrose's involvement in both Miz appearances suggest its still going on though. There is the issue of Bray vs. Rollins, though maybe thats done with Bray 2-0 up. Seems like Ambrose would probably still loiter around even if Miz does feud with Rollins. I could easily see a triple threat match between the three of them.
> 
> Now wouldn't be the worst time for Miz to feud with Rollins though as WWE aren't really protecting him lately. And at least its a relatively big feud. Its the only thing with Miz, I'm very pessimistic with his feud options because he either feuds with someone the WWE loves where Miz has a very tiny chance of getting even decent booking (see the first two months of this latest Ambrose/Miz feud) or he feuds with someone WWE dont care about and becomes irrelevant.


I think they are going with Balor/Wyatt for SummerSlam, the Rollins/Wyatt feud seems over now (hopefully). They teased Balor/Wyatt earlier this year but dropped it so I can see them picking it up agains as it would provide an appropriate setting for Balor to reintroduce the Demon at SummerSlam.

I don't know how it will go with Rollins/Ambrose/Miz but we'll see, they probably do a tag match next week and we'll have a better idea where it is going. Since Ambrose already had his chance at the IC title and lost, I feel they likely go with Rollins/Miz for SummerSlam or if they are intent on making more of the tension Rollins/Ambrose showed they could do a match between them there. We'll see.


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

People are gonna harp on about Braun, but fuck it.

Joe has been the MVP of Raw since debuting, only blip was the Rollins feud otherwise the dude has been AMAZING.

He hasn't needed the smoke and mirrors to be legit or entertaining either.


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

Dolorian said:


> I think they are going with Balor/Wyatt for SummerSlam, the Rollins/Wyatt feud seems over now (hopefully). They teased Balor/Wyatt earlier this year but dropped it so I can see them picking it up agains as it would provide an appropriate setting for Balor to reintroduce the Demon at SummerSlam.
> 
> I don't know how it will go with Rollins/Ambrose/Miz but we'll see, they probably do a tag match next week and we'll have a better idea where it is going. Since Ambrose already had his chance at the IC title and lost, I feel they likely go with Rollins/Miz for SummerSlam or if they are intent on making more of the tension Rollins/Ambrose showed they could do a match between them there. We'll see.


Hopefully any Shield mini reunion is short lived though. I'm not as against a Miz/Rollins feud as I have been previously.


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

Joe again was sensational on the mic again last night. Him and Lesnar jawing one another again was excellent. Although their GBOF match was fun, it felt like it has another gear or two to go so there's still lots of potential there tbh. On every Raw they have interacted on, they've knocked it out the park.


----------



## Zapato (Jun 7, 2015)

It did irritate me that there was no reprimand for Roman on Braun. I don't want them going the route of Braun costing Roman next week, Joe destroying Roman with all he has got going for himself is what I want personally. 

Gallows Anderson and The Revival was intriguing if a little weird with both heel teams.

Goldust I'm still enjoying. I like Samson. The Miz gold as always, and is it just me or outfit wise Bo is morphing into that Wyatt partner.


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Samoa Joe was fucking Tier 1 on the mic last night. That is all. A couple of weeks ago I was fairly meh on Joe honestly, but he's seriously impressed me. That intensity is what I want to see out of a guy. Kind of felt bad for Reigns in that segment, the difference in presence was very noticeable between him and Joe, Joe just felt much more threatening next to Brock.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Rollins/Wyatt was good again last night. Bet most didn't even realize that Rollins was working Wyatt's hand because that was the hand that poked him in the eye and cost him the match the night before.

That's psychology.


----------



## Kaajo36 (Jul 23, 2014)

Did they showed andthing of Braun Strowman ? They advertised it like three times but i didn´t catched it.


----------



## Kinjx11 (Apr 12, 2016)

dude Maryse was the MVP last night


----------



## JafarMustDie (Dec 18, 2014)

Amazing promo by The Hardyz
Marked out when Jeff said "We'll fade away & classify ourselves as obsolete!"

And that Joe/Reigns/Lesnar segment :mark :mark 10/10

Hopefully a triple threat at Summerslam.


----------



## Optikk is All Elite (Sep 5, 2007)

Lesnar vs Joe vs Strowman vs Reigns

fuckin book it


And Joe needs to continue being a badass


----------



## Raw-Is-Botchamania (Feb 13, 2015)

The stupidity of this whole false double turn reminds me of the time when Cena did that cringy Embrace The Hate storyline with Kane.


----------



## Bazinga (Apr 2, 2012)

Brock/Joe/Heyman/Angle/Reigns was a badass segment performed by some badass dudes (and Heyman).

When you book men to be tough and they each come together, it works.

That segment felt real with animosity and intensity, something which rarely happens these days.

Badass.


----------



## Mugging of Cena (Jul 29, 2014)

Lesnar cursing up a storm, Rollins shining in the main event, and Ambrose showing some fire. I'm good. 

:bjpenn


----------



## glenwo2 (May 9, 2011)

Raw-Is-Botchamania said:


> The stupidity of this whole false double turn reminds me of the time when Cena did that cringy Embrace The Hate storyline with Kane.


You mean the scene of where Cena looked like he was straining to take a dump?















THAT was cringeworthy to the extreme. :lmao :lmao :lmao


----------



## greasykid1 (Dec 22, 2015)

I admit I haven't read all 47 pages of the thread, so apologies if this has been said over and over, but ...

It was great to hear the crowd response to The Hardys' "Broken" references. It seems like it'd be a massive tease for WWE to allow this if they weren't going to pull the "broken" trigger. Seems like, as predicted, WWE just threw a bucket of money at TNA and they caved, allowing Matt to use the gimmick.

Not only did they massively hint at the catchphrases, but they have now suffered losses 2 nights in a row, with Matt getting a head injury ... and then having that head injury targeted the next night by TWO different teams in TWO beatdowns. Well, if Matt was "A little bit Broken" after sunday's match ... I'd say he'll be a LOT Broken now.

Here's hoping!


----------



## NitroMark (Sep 16, 2013)

Writers actually gave a shit this week,


----------

